# Drug testing employees



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

First year drug testing.....usually I put up an ad and I get 20 replies within 12 hours....now, with the mention of the drug test, I'm lucky if I get 1-2 guys to respond....what gives?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Testing to make sure they get enough?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> First year drug testing.....usually I put up an ad and I get 20 replies within 12 hours....now, with the mention of the drug test, I'm lucky if I get 1-2 guys to respond....what gives?


you cut ur applicant pool by like 90 per cent is what gives. Air line pilots pee in cups, maybe. Painters don't.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> First year drug testing.....usually I put up an ad and I get 20 replies within 12 hours....now, with the mention of the drug test, I'm lucky if I get 1-2 guys to respond....what gives?


None of your business what I do on or off the job as long as my work is up to your standards!!!!!!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Just wondering why do you drug test?

Most large company test to save on insurance cost 

Do you do more residential where your painters are around homeowners?

What about background checks, you also run them?

Don't get me wrong i have done both but i have found the background check
a better options

Drug test cut down on the painters available , with out much company benefit

but a background check stops you from hiring someone with a thief, sex or multiple drug charges

And yes just like drinking i would NEVER let a painter work high


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Repaint Florida said:


> Just wondering why do you drug test?
> 
> Most large company test to save on insurance cost
> 
> ...


I'm just experimenting since the few big-time painters in my area all drug test....so I figured lets follow the big guys. Back-ground checks we've been doing for years.

All my jobs painters are around home-owners; 100% residential neighborhoods.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

this thread aint **** without BODYCOUNT .............


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The painting company I worked for a few years ago where I met Carly always told HO that none of her employees smoked cigarettes or did drugs. problem was 7 out of 10 smoked cigs, 4 out of 10 would get high right in the HO's back yard.
We ran 2 help wanted ads one said drug testing one did not, we got tons of replies on both, I have an issue with some one that does certain drugs, pot not so much but other drugs yes, those other drugs lead to problems. Pot heads only care is when can they get high during the day for the most part. We will not put up with that so we tell people we do drug test if they don't want to take one they don't need to be employed by us.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

oldpaintdoc said:


> None of your business what I do on or off the job as long as my work is up to your standards!!!!!!


I think is most certainly is our business if our employees do drugs, it is our name that get ruined by some of these idiots. On the other hand I really could care less what people post on facebook as long as they don't bad mouth our company.


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't know but I think just stating your concept of booze or pot use and have them sign that they accept and understand that they are canned if they cross the line on the first incidence , should steer the applicants away from the beginning, don't expect to change anyone they won't change for you. Labour laws are never rigged to be convenient. Medical confidence for starts.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Your in Seattle Sea, I bet most of your customers get high!


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

oldpaintdoc said:


> None of your business what I do on or off the job as long as my work is up to your standards!!!!!!



I could care less if my employee is getting drunk or high on their own time.. after work, not before or on their lunch break. 

If they are haggard or hungover at work, or they cant concentrate properly because they are waiting for their next fix or need to get high, then it does become a problem. 

As for requesting a drug test I have not, but I have stated that a background check will be needed on one add, and removed it on the other. I had 1 reply for the one with background check, and 15 for the one without. 
I later hired a girl to work with me and was telling her about that, and she says to me, I honestly don't have anything to hide, but I wouldn't have applied as I just want to paint without all the hassle of doing the background check.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Where's that Steve Richards guy when you need him


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> Where's that Steve Richards guy when you need him


Did they start to threaten random drug tests for the PT members?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Ny experience is....painters have issues....or did have issues....most dont have college degrees for a reason......hintz why there painting....Ive seen it all and its a never ending battle.....


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Your in Seattle Sea, I bet most of your customers get high!


Doubt it. Most my clients are Microsoft programmers, or Microsoft attorneys. Programers do not get high. Just not possible


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

oldpaintdoc said:


> None of your business what I do on or off the job as long as my work is up to your standards!!!!!!


Incorrect. An employer is responsible for the safety of every man on his crew. If you have a drinking or drug problem that could compromise the safety of yourself or any other employee, that is a safety issue and it is absolutely the employers business. Literally and figuratively speaking. 

At my last job we had to be drug tested for every new job site we worked at. Dangerous work so understandable. Probably not as big of a deal in residential work but still good to get new hires drug tested and do a background check - screens out 75% of the people you don't want working for you right off the hop.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Microsoft doesn't test. Weed is pretty big in their culture, same with amazon. You live in the evergreen state and the emerald city man, come on!


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

oldpaintdoc said:


> None of your business what I do on or off the job as long as my work is up to your standards!!!!!!


Bull work for me you get drug tested! Because L&I insurance is cheeper. Getting bonded is easier. And if you have a accident on the job your getting drug tested. Period! Thats why.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

oldpaintdoc said:


> None of your business what I do on or off the job as long as my work is up to your standards!!!!!!


I agree even from an owners perspective... as long as i dont see it....im okay with it.... as long as its not blatenly out there in the open... i dont care and i really dont care what they do when they leave as long as there ready to work the next day.......


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

Me personally I like it.. I'd hav a huge problem if my guys were going to grab lunch and also sneaking in a few cones as well. I wouldn't want them on my job sites, around my apprentices or have anything to do with the HO or contractor.. It shows complete lack of respect not only for individual but also for the company hiring the person. It's no different having painters turn up hung over on a Wednesday and smelling like ****..


----------



## marksimon112 (Aug 28, 2013)

I think yes.. its a great test to start with!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

In some states you cannot smoke a cigarrete on job sites.

No drugheads on my jobsites. And I make that crystal clear. Smoke cigs on the sidewalk. But if I get so much a hint that your a pothead your gone. Weed is for high schoolers, & those not wanting to grow up. 

Contractors already have a bad rep. Don't need to reinforce it.


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

haha...driftweed doesnt like weed...how ironic


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Personal story:

My father who had a dojo and taught martial arts was murdered (stabbed 14 times w/phillips screwdriver). A friend he invited into his house needed $20 for some weed. My father told him no, and went to use the bathroom. When he opened the door he was ambushed & hit over the head with an electric guitar. Then they fought, during the struggle the assailant got a hold of a screwdriver and stabbed him multiple times.

This guy only smoked weed. This was in 1992 . He was released last year. 

That is why I hate weedheads, especially ones who claim it isn't as bad as other drugs. An addiction is an addiction. And people KILL for their addictions. 

I will not tolerate illegal drug use prescription or otherwise. And if my actions of intolerance save a kid the heartache i went through, great.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

In light of that story you picked a funny username. I'm very sorry for your loss. That's a very un-pothead action he took but anything is possible. I prefer a drug free workforce. Just better IMO.


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

terribly tragic story..and i'm sorry for your loss....no offense intended...just thought it was kinda funny with your handle and all....my apologies


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Its been over 20 yrs. I've learned to live without hatred.

Yes, i am well aware of the impression i make with the username. It's an irony thing.

Back on topic, intoxication has effects on you well after you have sobered up after sleeping. They alter your brain chemistry after prolonged use. Once or twice, maybe not. But once/week it becomes habbit and alters you. Just like a cig smoker has to have a break, or a drinker has to have a drink, it occupies the mind.

You may be able to work all day without that joint/pill/drink, but it will be on your mind all day. And it will show in your behaviour at work whether you know it or not. The vocabulary you use, the way you walk, your body language in general.

Those who dont can easily spot those who do.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Its been over 20 yrs. I've learned to live without hatred.
> 
> Yes, i am well aware of the impression i make with the username. It's an irony thing.
> 
> ...


True.I have been drug free for over 12 years now and boy can I spot 'em.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow Driftweed I'm very sorry to hear that story about your father. I can't imagine how that felt. I hope my light hearted comments about the weed culture here in Seattle didn't offend you.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I dont take offense to weed jokes. Kinda got thick skin. I'm tolerant of peoples freedom to do what they want w/ their lives. Just don't risk another mans ability to feed his family.

Humour is humour. Whether it a gay joke, racist, or whatever.

I can't live a persons life for them. But they have choices to make. My first "partner" was a pothead, & for the life of me i tried to explain that if were going to work with quality clients then he would have to stop smoking weed. He just couldn't grasp the concept of "class separation". People who do drugs are "low class trash that won't grow up & be responsible with their lives". Just like racism shouldn't happen, it does. And rather than fight a stereotype, I would rather not have the issue arise at all.

I tell my gay son when he goes on job interviews to "flame down". Finally he caught on and got a job.

It's my job as an employer to not subject my clients to all the drama illegal drugs/ substance abuse bring with them. Either my company will, or my competition will.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

it is bizarre to me that one could beleive that the upper class aren't getting high at about the same rate as anybody else. don't want to bust any bubbles, but, they're getting high. I seen em

and again not for the purpose of busting any bubbles but just to keep it reall. if one knows they are going to get tested tomoro, they go tonite to GNC. they drink the tea, smoke one on the way to the test and wait for their 'pass' certificate. LOL I seen em.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

All testing does is filter out those who can't get clean for a few weeks, right!?

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

The wealthy just have better weed.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

100% believe no drugs at work

Also believe 100% People who do drugs are "low class trash that won't grow up & be responsible with their lives" is bull sheezz

some of the world greatest minds used drugs ... It's hardly a secret that Steve Jobs used to indulge in some recreational drug use back in the day, like lsd

Some of best song written by Willie was while he was high

drug are a safety concern at work place, i understand building a drug free company

many cancer people find relief smoking pot, so you going to tell an 70 cancer patient they are low class trash because of this?

to say People who do drugs are "low class trash" is a little hard 

low class trash comes in all walks of like, how many preachers that thousand look up to turned out to be trash, so are all preachers trash because of the action of a few?

Money or class don't make you a responsible person


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I got rid of every drug user I had on staff. Really good productive guys.

Best decision I ever made. 

Training clean guys to be really good and productive.

Best decision I ever made.

Really good decision.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

The truth is hard. Are there exceptions to the rule? Of course.

Look around, a majority of succesful people in life are drug free. Arguing about the medical uses of illegal drugs is just plain dumb.

Marijuanna eases sick peoples pain. So does a hammer to the back of the head. Or driving a car off a bridge. 

Drugs are for those seeking an escape. Nothing more. And those who cannot live without that "escape" are just dumb. There's plenty of legal ways to "escape life". Play a video game, lift weights, etc...

Like I've said, I've seen the ill effects of drug use. Eased his pain alright...


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Marijuanna eases sick peoples pain. So does a hammer to the back of the head. Or driving a car off a bridge.

Great quote ... i'll give my grand father who dieing of cancer and finds peace in a little weed your advice  and i'll let him know that the "upper class" thinks he trash :no:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Edit: this is getting personal. Sorry for the personal attack.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

driftweed said:


> Personal story:
> 
> My father who had a dojo and taught martial arts was murdered (stabbed 14 times w/phillips screwdriver). A friend he invited into his house needed $20 for some weed. My father told him no, and went to use the bathroom. When he opened the door he was ambushed & hit over the head with an electric guitar. Then they fought, during the struggle the assailant got a hold of a screwdriver and stabbed him multiple times.
> 
> ...


I too can not work with, or be friends with potheads, but I dont think pot had anything to do with what happened. that man was evil to begin with. Nice and mean people both do drugs and it does not make them nice or mean.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I know some wealthy people get high, but lets face it, rich neighborhoods don't have a crack cocaine problem, low income areas do. You do not walk up to a 45 year old in a suit driving a BMW and ask if he knows where you can buy some weed, do you? do you punk? :jester:

I do not look down on people who do drugs, I happen to be the boss at my own little company and I have the right to not hire people who's brains are in constant craving. I know when the guys go to lunch, come back and act "different" for the remainder of the day. Their production rate goes way down and I have to baby them like brainless children. I notice it....the customer notices it... the quality of the entire operation goes down. 

I started drug testing because last winter we were painting a super expensive home and my guy goes out to his car, comes back and smells like pot, customer catches a whiff of it and looks at me like what kind of scum bag are you....I go home and start Goggling how much it costs to drug test workers.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> I too can not work with, or be friends with potheads, but I dont think pot had anything to do with what happened. that man was evil to begin with. Nice and mean people both do drugs and it does not make them nice or mean.


I've known and been friends with pot smokers, they're not all bad.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I've known and been friends with pot smokers, they're not all bad.


I know they're not bad. I happen to think pot heads are peace loving, gentle hippy types. But how do you put up with the inconsistent behavior at work place? Unless you're getting high with them...then you just don't notice it


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> I know they're not bad. I happen to think pot heads are peace loving, gentle hippy types. But how do you put up with the inconsistent behavior at work place? Unless you're getting high with them...then you just don't notice it


I agree with you about not wanting it on my job sites, or alcohol either. I've been lucky I guess and never had any problems. 

I was on a job once where the tile guy would hit the pipe in his truck parked in the driveway of the job site. It was the middle of summer and we were working inside with some other trades with the doors wide open. The smoke wafted through the whole house. That's not cool.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I agree with you about not wanting it on my job sites, or alcohol either. I've been lucky I guess and never had any problems.
> 
> I was on a job once where the tile guy would hit the pipe in his truck parked in the driveway of the job site. It was the middle of summer and we were working inside with some other trades with the doors wide open. The smoke wafted through the whole house. That's not cool.


Man those tile guys are always causing trouble! Messing with my schedule and now hitting the pipe on the job. There oughta be a law! Oh wait, there is a law, it's legal now. Crap. I was teaching this kid who works for another contractor how to use the hvlp and he tells me that he gets high everyday before work, cuz you know, it's medicinal. Glad my Hispanic guys don't use any drugs and just have a couple cervezas after work.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

driftweed said:


> In some states you cannot smoke a cigarrete on job sites.
> 
> No drugheads on my jobsites. And I make that crystal clear. Smoke cigs on the sidewalk. But if I get so much a hint that your a pothead your gone. Weed is for high schoolers, & those not wanting to grow up.
> 
> Contractors already have a bad rep. Don't need to reinforce it.


Do you drink after work ever? In Canada you can get weed prescribed to you by a doctor.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

The biggest problem with drug free employees is that they end up leaving you and start their own business.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

All this Drug Hate Steve is never going to come back


----------



## hill202 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've never seen so many sober painters in one place. When you go to my local paint stores, the painters I see, no doubt partake. They all seem to have plenty of work too. Good help is hard to find. If you eliminate the pot smokers, you are going to have trouble finding any good help.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is on drugs


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Personal story:
> 
> My father who had a dojo and taught martial arts was murdered (stabbed 14 times w/phillips screwdriver). A friend he invited into his house needed $20 for some weed. My father told him no, and went to use the bathroom. When he opened the door he was ambushed & hit over the head with an electric guitar. Then they fought, during the struggle the assailant got a hold of a screwdriver and stabbed him multiple times.
> 
> ...


With all respect, I find this story hard to believe.A pothead would never do that to a guitar.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm considering instituting a drug testing policy, even though I don't have any employees.
Positives wouldn't necessarily result in termination...but I'd certainly sit me down and give myself a good talking to.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea, this thread is an odd read considering that over half of Americans think weed should be legal. Rich people don't do drugs? They are just better at hiding it because they are smart (directly related to being rich). Painters are dumb. I think this problem is more about hiring dumb people, not whether or not they smoke weed.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm considering instituting a drug testing policy, even though I don't have any employees.
> Positives wouldn't necessarily result in termination...but I'd certainly sit me down and give myself a good talking to.


G'day Steve : )

Missed you Mate


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm considering instituting a drug testing policy, even though I don't have any employees.
> Positives wouldn't necessarily result in termination...but I'd certainly sit me down and give myself a good talking to.


Bill's back, Steve made me laugh, all is right in pt world this morning. :yes:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Bill's back, Steve made me laugh, all is right in pt world this morning. :yes:


Its good isn't it : ) 

Feels like home again Dads back & Uncle Steve


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Its good isn't it : )
> 
> Feels like home again Dads back & Uncle Steve


Pt is my drug of choice. :yes:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Pt is my drug of choice. :yes:


I can go without PT but i enjoy being a PT addict


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Um I think anyone who point's a finger at another need's to have a good look in the mirror.. Take a close look at your own insecurity before judging others!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Carl said:


> Yea, this thread is an odd read considering that over half of Americans think weed should be legal. Rich people don't do drugs? They are just better at hiding it because they are smart (directly related to being rich). Painters are dumb. I think this problem is more about hiring dumb people, not whether or not they smoke weed.


 Being smart directly related to being rich.... Na, more like directly related to who your daddy is. 
I see a lot of stupid rich people. 

I do agree about hiring dumb people. I will take intelligence and manual dexterity over an experienced dumb a$$ any day.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

"


driftweed said:


> My father who had a dojo and taught martial arts was murdered (stabbed 14 times w/phillips screwdriver). A friend he invited into his house needed $20 for some weed. My father told him no, and went to use the bathroom. When he opened the door he was ambushed & hit over the head with an electric guitar. Then they fought, during the struggle the assailant got a hold of a screwdriver and stabbed him multiple times.


Sorry about what happened to your dad, but the truth is he should have just given the guy the 20 bucks. ANY competent instructor of REAL self defence will tell you that. Me included. What your father did was just plain stupid. Also, it is most likely that he believed (falsely) that his "dojo training" would serve him on the street the same way it did in the class. A fatal mistake made by MANY MANY people who trust that what they're learning in the McDojo or KarateMart is the real deal.... When it's not even close.

If any of you are ever in the situation.... as above, being robbed, held up, etc.... Just fork it over and run. Escape in any manner possible. DO NOT try to play the tough guy EXCEPT when you know that the guy is going to do grevious for sure and THEN FIGHT for your life in any manner that will alow you to survive.

As I said in my "kick in the nutz" thread http://www.painttalk.com/f14/swift-kick-nutz-24946/ in anything goes section....

The sh!t you see in movies or on tv is complete bu!!sh!t...

And MMA is a sport.... Self Defence is something completely different with a different mindset and NO RULES.

Again, sorry for your loss but as a self defence instructor myself with over 35 years experience.... I had to say something.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

United states FEDERAL law wins. If you want to support breaking federal law, that is entirely up to you.

Its an employee vs employer perspective. The employee argues for it, employer against it. Those who can see the big picture fully understand the headaches involved. 

It's childish to say any drug is harmless. I have cleaned walls that were bleeding nicotine from smokers. Emptied houses out that had 5 gal buckets of vomit from alcoholics. Seen the carnage from meth. And the raw, cockroach & maggot infested mess left behind from stoners too lazy to take out the trash for 6 months. I've painting houses involved in many a drug raid. It's a large part of what I do.

Come to one of my jobsites and then defend it. You can't.

It's selfish and narrow minded to defend any illegal drug. You simply don't see the true effects it has on society. From the kids running around w/saggy diapers to the houses destroyed by pitbulls because there owners are paranoid. 
To argue the subject is silly. The blind men will never truly see. I and every employer are RESPONSIBLE for others lives. And we are forced to see the bigger picture on many subjects like this and immigration. 

Its funny how people in construction can "never find good help" & are tired of the bad reputation contractors get and then in their next breath support something like illegal drug use and prove everyone correct. Amazing how any other job out there doesn't condone these activities. You want to be respectable? Act like a company in another industry.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

driftweed said:


> United states FEDERAL law wins. If you want to support breaking federal law, that is entirely up to you.
> 
> Its an employee vs employer perspective. The employee argues for it, employer against it. Those who can see the big picture fully understand the headaches involved.
> 
> ...


What flavor was all that kool aid that you drank anyway???


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

driftweed said:


> United states FEDERAL law wins. If you want to support breaking federal law, that is entirely up to you.


I do not support a failed war on drugs! If you want to play that card, now you are just being silly... 

Can you name one good thing that has come of this complete failure?

Now I understand you may be a bit bias on the subject but to perpetuate the lies you where taught in school is flat out dumb. Open your mine to something other than what others have stated as fact!


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We do not drug test but we do run background checks and we do not employee anyone with any felony convictions, period. Anyone with any DUI or DWI arrests will never drive our vehicles. Anyone with any recent DUI/DWI conviction will not be employed by our company.

We do not allow smoking on or near any of our jobsites. We had done so in the past and we got numerous complaints from smoke-free clients about cigarette butts at their curb etc.

We have worked for federal agencies that have required drug tests for entrance to their facilities. Everyone that took the test, passed it.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

My opinion-- When it is your company, you get to make the rules.

If I thought a contractor in my home was compromised in some way, he'd be gone, and so would the contract!

My former employer terminated the VP of the company for the hint of an affair with an employee which started some pretty outrageous rumors of sexual harrassment. Turned out he did the right thing, it was true. I respected him for that tough decision, and even though they were in business together 20 plus years, the reputation of the company had to come first.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> First year drug testing.....usually I put up an ad and I get 20 replies within 12 hours....now, with the mention of the drug test, I'm lucky if I get 1-2 guys to respond....what gives?


Keep doing what your doing. :thumbsup: Your weeding out the ones you don't want to hire anyways and saving time by not having to waste your time interviewing people you don't want to hire anyways. Background checks and drug testing are pretty much a must in the residential repaint market. 

And I hate to be a hypocrite considering I'm an ex-smoker (quit a year and a half ago) but I won't hire cigarette smokers anymore either. They stink, they take too many breaks during the day, etc. Thank God I gave that habit up :yes: 

Hire slow, and fire fast. I learned that the hard way. Washington is a "fire at will" state. You don't need to have a reason :no:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol, By the way, I like your choices for your poll :thumbsup: LMAO


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I quit smoking 2 years ago. Never realized how strong the smell is! Now I can smell a smoker from across the street. Plus my customers dont smoke. maybe 1-2 houses a year we see an ashtray. 

My average client is a wife in her late 30's with 1-3 young kids in a nice home where there's absolutely no evidence of drugs or cigs. Bringing workers who smell like drugs or cigs into her house is simply out of the question and I'm surprised some of you are OK with it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> I quit smoking 2 years ago. Never realized how strong the smell is! Now I can smell a smoker from across the street. Plus my customers dont smoke. maybe 1-2 houses a year we see an ashtray.
> 
> My average client is a wife in her late 30's with 1-3 young kids in a nice home where there's absolutely no evidence of drugs or cigs. Bringing workers who smell like drugs or cigs into her house is simply out of the question and I'm surprised some of you are OK with it.


I know. Nobody smokes anymore. It's no longer socially acceptable like it once was. Someone posted a photo on facebook yesterday from an old cigarette ad and it had Santa Clause smoking a cigarette. I kinda remember those days. Today it's different. My son is 8 and still believes in Santa. I would not want him to see Santa smoking. :no: No way! :no:

And it's amazing how they stink after you quit. Even at a stop light if I have my window down and there's another vehicle with someone smoking, I hate having to smell it.  And it lingers on your clothes. And to think I used to show up for estimates and knock on peoples door stinking like cigarettes.  

December will make 2 years since I quit. :thumbsup: I hope I never start back up again :no:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Those Painter Guy's said:


> "
> What your father did was just plain stupid.


 His father was murdered. Your new here. Is this the way you want to make new friends? I know this is the internet and all, but there's a real person on the other end there. 

Have a heart. Please.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Even though I am apposed to drug testing I have to agree what others have said, "Do what you feel is right for you and your business".

Hoping ya all have a great holiday week end!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Those Painter Guy's said:


> "
> Again, sorry for your loss but as a self defence instructor myself with over 35 years experience.... I had to say something.


35 years experience and you still don't know how to spell "defense"?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

You're like school in the summertime dude.
No class:no:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Woodland said:


> 35 years experience and you still don't know how to spell "defense"?


It doesn't take 35 years to know that if someone smacks me from behind w/ a guitar & I'm still standing or concious an ass whupping is about to commence...because the agressor aint gonna stop either.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

The actual old spelling in regards to fighting is DEFENCE.... The term comes from FENCING and to guard is to FENCE hence deFENCE. Most people don't know this especially here in Amerika because we are all brainwashed at a very young age into believing that football is the greatest thing in the world so of course you thought it would be spelled defense with an S.... But it's not in this regard. This isn't football.

His father was an INSTRUCTOR who had his own dojo. That means he should have used one of our most important assets .... 

Our AWARENESS. 

He should have known better than to have turned his back on someone who obviously had way more problems than just smoking weed. Weed alone doesn't make you kill someone. And if he really had the experience to be teaching and owning his own school.... Then he should have had a better developed sense of it. 

Also real violence usually involves a weapon. It's not a boxing match.

As much as driftweed hates people who smoke weed.... I hate the fake sh!t that WILL get you killed that's taught at most karatemarts, McDojo, taekwondon't schools, ect. That's not a rip on driftweed's father either. It's common practice at places all over the country. 

Did I sound harsh in my post??? 

Maybe.... 

But then again,

REAL VIOLENCE IS HARSH. Real Violence causes death and pain and destruction far beyond the physical damage to the initial person on the receiving end.... The victims family's, friends and many others are often affected as well by the emotional aftermath.

Even a simple a$$ beating will last forever in the mind of the beaten.

It's REAL and to sugar coat anything is to only live in a delusion.

Sorry some of you can't see that. It's a big world with not only an incredible amount of good in it....

Unfortunately there's a lot of bad as well.

God forbid you ever have to deal with it, but if you ever do, then be real and be prepared to face the ugly truth.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Why only test for drugs? Excessive alcohol abuse can be traced by elevated liver enzymes. A drunk or hungover employee is a problem as well.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't confuse herbs with drugs


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

The white house recently anounced that AG Holder will be "revising" US policy on medicinal maryjane. 

Maybe the moral majority's policy will follow.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Did I mention I think this thread is on drugs...


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Those Painter Guy's said:


> The actual old spelling in regards to fighting is DEFENCE.... The term comes from FENCING and to guard is to FENCE hence deFENCE. Most people don't know this especially here in Amerika because we are all brainwashed at a very young age into believing that football is the greatest thing in the world so of course you thought it would be spelled defense with an S.... But it's not in this regard. This isn't football.
> 
> His father was an INSTRUCTOR who had his own dojo. That means he should have used one of our most important assets ....
> 
> ...


My step mother passed away last year. She was a second mother to me since I was 6 months old. In her religion she was not aloud to accept any sort of blood transfusion which most likely would have saved her life. Now my dad and my little brother and sister are also in that religion and I am not about to go tell them that she should have taken the transfusion, as that would be rude and cause unnecessary hurt. 
In this case, yes maybe his dad should have just given the money by looking back at the whole thing, but how do you know that the circumstances were that clear at the time. Maybe he felt threatened either way? Either way, its not your job to tell anyone what their family member should have done.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, you're right.

To use common sense would definitely have been the wrong thing to do. :whistling2:

Apparently, some of you simply do not/do not want to understand what I'm trying to say.

Good luck and I hope that none here, nor any of your loved ones are ever found in a situation that would warrant what it is that I'm trying to get across.

After all.... Bad things never happen to good people.... _right???_

I'm out.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Those Painter Guy's said:


> To use common sense would definitely have been the wrong thing to do. :whistling2:


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Those Painter Guy's said:


> Yes, you're right.
> 
> To use common sense would definitely have been the wrong thing to do. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


I totally get what your trying to say, but it doesn't mean it's right in every circumstance. If you believe the guy is going to kill you either way, your going to fight back.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Those Painter Guy's said:


> Yes, you're right.
> 
> To use common sense would definitely have been the wrong thing to do. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


It's kind of like going to a funeral for a guy who died of lung cancer, and telling everyone why he shouldn't have smoked. We all know he shouldn't have smoked. Telling his family members his smoking killed him is just _tactless._


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I had a long post typed up, but nevernind. Chuck norris here will keep debating it. He defended himself and lost.

The point of the story (which was lost) is that people who use marijuanna are just as likely as any drug user to commit crimes. 

I hear it all the time from people about how its the "miracle drug" & never has any negatives. It eases pain, it calms people down, helps relax, helps keep you focused, blah blah, blah.

I smoked marijuanna in high school. I'll admit it. I averaged a pound a week. I sobered up real fast when the sherriff showed up. Then, like all who don't do it i saw the true effects. 

It consumes you. And if your using it you cant see it. 

Ever go into nasty house and wonder how someone could live like that? It's easy: they adjusted to it and it wasn't nasty to them. They can't smell it because they live in it.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

driftweed said:


> I had a long post typed up, but nevernind. Chuck norris here will keep debating it. He defended himself and lost.
> 
> The point of the story (which was lost) is that people who use marijuanna are just as likely as any drug user to commit crimes.
> 
> ...


I hope you meant an ounce  not a pound


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I hope you meant an ounce  not a pound


Nope a full pound (1 gallon sized ziplock baggie). @$500/lb i usually ordered two. Sold one to pay for the other.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

driftweed said:


> I had a long post typed up, but nevernind. Chuck norris here will keep debating it. He defended himself and lost.
> 
> The point of the story (which was lost) is that people who use marijuanna are just as likely as any drug user to commit crimes.
> 
> ...


I respect your composure driftweed, given TPG's inappropriate comments. TPG made some good points, but unfortunately they were made at the expense of your personal situation.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Nope a full pound (1 gallon sized ziplock baggie). @$500/lb i usually ordered two. Sold one to pay for the other.


500/lb its a joke,how many years back that was?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I've been on both sides (user/nonuser). Like i said the users you can tell right away. I can't believe back then i acted like that.

Currently the only bad habbit i have left is smoking tobacco. And even as a user of that i realize it isn't socially acceptable.

I won't smoke when making sales calls/ on jobsite anymore simply because my customers don't approve. And if the bossman can't have a cig, no one else can. 

You just don't realize how many jobs you lose in the name of tolerating this stuff.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok. ain't nobody including Tommy Chongj. Willie Nelson, and Snoop dog smoking a pound of weed in a week. 

the whole story is bull----. I'm not hurting anyone's feelings. the story is bull----.

how do you swing a guitar in a residential bathroom? A pot head killing somebody cause he was jones in? Twenty dollars? And how do you swing a guitar in bathroom in a house or a apt? Did he say a Phillips head screwdriver?


He's fn with yous.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Oden, reread. He was struck coming out of bathroom. 

Brady Dale Kramer was murdered with a screwdriver for drug money in Heflin, alabama. It happened. 

Back to topic: drug test drug test drug test. And definitely do background checks and interviews. 

The person you hire is a spikesman for your company. How do you want to be represented?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.coco3.com/community/2006/10/remembering-my-dad/


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Personal story:
> 
> My father who had a dojo and taught martial arts was murdered (stabbed 14 times w/phillips screwdriver). A friend he invited into his house needed $20 for some weed. My father told him no, and went to use the bathroom. When he opened the door he was ambushed & hit over the head with an electric guitar. Then they fought, during the struggle the assailant got a hold of a screwdriver and stabbed him multiple times.
> 
> ...


Don't
Add 
Up


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Your link is correct. I am william dale kramer. Son of brady dale kramer. Anything else?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Driftweed, I was about to close the thread and trash it. IMHO, it is best not to have this kind of questioning on an Internet forum concerning something as personal as a parent's murder. I will let it stay open for now since you seem OK with it.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Dean, all mods, i take a harsh stance in narcotics. As such it is only befitting that because of my stance I endure personal attacks. I am fine with that, I have developed a thick skin for it.

Life has been hard. I have put many a family member in the ground for various reasons. It is those trying times that make a man what he is. I don't complain "woe is me." or seek excuses and run and hide. Instead, I have learned to stand up, and move on. Life is too short. 

Smartass remarks, personal attacks, and well negativity in general can occupy a persons life to the point of madness. I have a very limited time on this planet to make the biggest impact I can, and i prefer it to be a positive one. 

Don't close the thread, let's keep talking about the original topic: drug testing. I shared my story to backup my position.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do happend to believe there are situations that medical use of marijuana is approriate. But, I also believe it is primarily a life style choice for many. Medical use is just the best arguement to pave the way for complete legalization.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Uh7l8dx-h8M


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Take this thread to the paster and put it down


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> http://youtu.be/Uh7l8dx-h8M


Best post Mkay


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Your link is correct. I am william dale kramer. Son of brady dale kramer. Anything else?


Yes. If the link is correct why does it clearly state that the murdere was a crackhead and took money from the victim and spent it at a crack house? In your story the murderer is clearly stated as a pot head.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

http://www.coco3.com/community/2006/10/remembering-my-dad/

and this dale Kramer was killed in 2006. he was posting on a forum in 2006. He was killed in 2006. 1992 and 2006 aren't even close. 
What is up?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Oden,

This is the last I will speak of it. I did not intend to make this thread about me. That was a repost, over ten years after the event. I hope you know the term "crackhead" is a generic term. Same as "pothead". 

You seem to take this personally? My life is out there on the internet. You know who I am. What about you? I'll almost promise you, you would not dare be as transparent as I have been. Maybe because the mirror is much uglier to look into rather than a monitor.

But that's cool. Your making it obvious how you feel, and what kind of human you are. I ask you: will you remain anonymous & tough, or reveal who you are for the world to put a name & face to your punk ass attitude? Somehow i see option 1 as the one you will go with...

I have tried multiple times to get this thread back on topic after sharing my story. Doesn't look like that's going to happen with you. So please, stop with the childishness, this isnt high school anymore. You don't impress anyone.

As i said, the kids usually reveal themselves when an actual provable story AGAINST their beloved drugs is given to back up why they should be illegal. That's why i don't mind sharing my story. It becomes real, gives it a non-political argument that people cannot argue against. I am but 1 of many people who see the bad side side of illegal drug use. My story, and thousands just like it, demonstrate why drug user of all kinds are considered low life scum. Thanks for joining the case and showing people why & reinforcing that image.

But who are you? That my friend, is the real question. If your going to call someone out, at least make it a fair fight and expose yourself.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Drug and alcohol addictions are treatable conditions. There are a lot of folks including many on this forum to prove it. You have no right to call anyone scum. I totally agree with oden, your full of it.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Nope a full pound (1 gallon sized ziplock baggie). @$500/lb i usually ordered two. Sold one to pay for the other.


I have a very hard time believing this...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

driftweed said:


> Nope a full pound (1 gallon sized ziplock baggie). @$500/lb i usually ordered two. Sold one to pay for the other.


1 lb per week.. 1 lb = 453 grams.

168 hours in a week = smoking 2.5 grams per hour, every hour, 24/7.:no:

*starting a FOS list*

Funny how people that don't partake, sometimes look down on those that do.
But the reverse isn't usually true... most people that use weed don't care if someone doesn't.


But I think to be anti-weed for no real reason, (I sincerely doubt the guy that killed your father did so JUST because of pot..unless he was angel-dusting it or something..but I am sorry for your loss nonetheless) and with no education about it, is close-minded.
(same for most other things too)

Carl Sagan wrote an essay on weed...read it sometime, it's not hard to find on the internet.
Another good documentary "the union" is on Netflix streaming...http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1039647/

BTW
The Feds announced two days ago that they weren't going to interfere with CO's recreation marijuana laws/plans that go into effect Jan 1.
So..so much for the "illegal" argument.

Thanks to the OP for this thread...it's been groovy.:thumbsup:

Time for my Saturday stoning..see ya


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I smoke grass..... Just not at work.... There is a time and place for everything.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

TrueColors said:


> I smoke grass..... Just not at work.... There is a time and place for everything.


You too smoke a pound/week? Haha


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

South-FL-Painter said:


> You too smoke a pound/week? Haha


 I think what he meant was that he Gained a pound a week. Ya know, from the munchies


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

To those that drug test, do you use the at home kits that you can but at the pharmacy. Or pay a hospital to do it. 

And does using the home kits really 'count' for insurance purposes etc...

Does anyone's insurance require drug testing, or give a better rate for a 'drug free' work force?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I started drinking beer and wine at 14 years old. Then, I started smoking cigarettes at fifteen. I moved to weed, mescaline, mushrooms, and a few other hallucinigenics through my teens. Then I dabbled in cocain and crystal meth through my twenties and into my early thirties. Then I stopped everything.

Now I only have a few beers or wine a week, including an occasional Bourbon. I think I just grew out of the drugs. BTW, I was still one of the best painting employees during those days, probably because I never indulged at work. It wasn't hard to rise above the other losers.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> To those that drug test, do you use the at home kits that you can but at the pharmacy. Or pay a hospital to do it.
> 
> And does using the home kits really 'count' for insurance purposes etc...
> 
> Does anyone's insurance require drug testing, or give a better rate for a 'drug free' work force?


When I ran my shop they had to go to a clinic they had thirty min to get there to check in failure to do so was a refusal to take said test. The clinic was ten min from the shop if you walked. I had three guys that left and never came back or showed up to the clinic. Cheap way of getting rid of druggies.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

driftweed said:


> I had a long post typed up, but nevernind. Chuck norris here will keep debating it. He defended himself and lost.
> 
> The point of the story (which was lost) is that people who use marijuanna are just as likely as any drug user to commit crimes.
> 
> ...


Proven fact your 20% more likely to develop schizophrenia from smoking weed..


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> Proven fact your 20% more likely to develop schizophrenia from smoking weed..


More like 90% at one pound a week!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

It's good to see you back Steve.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you, Mizz...I'm only back for the weed-threads (I've been consumed by it)
(and vice versa)

I'd been power-sanding an exterior all week, was so stiff and sore this morning I could barely get out of bed.
Wake-n-bake, and I was ok...not great.. but ok.
0 painkillers (not even OTC), 0 alcohol.

I don't drive high, even though I'm sure I could, and I don't use it at work.

I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. We're all free to believe and do what we want.

Q:How do you get a one-armed hippie out of a tree?
Aass him a joint. :thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Northwest_painter said:


> Proven fact your 20% more likely to develop schizophrenia from smoking weed..


The fact that not many people are likely to become schizophrenic to begin with makes the 20% fact a little irrelevant IMO 

On a side note 73% of all statistics are made up on the spot 82% of the time ......


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Drift ... truly sorry for your lost 

but this doesn't give you the right to judge other people's life and call them scum , losers, trash

glad your living in a glass house and your crap doesn't stink but wake up and realizes we're all humans 

sure if you don't want to hire or be around any type of person that's your right,
i have nothing but respect for you for this, but if i don't want to hire a homeless guy it doesn't make his scum, just because you don't want to hire a tattoo painter doesn't make him scum .... just because they don't do as you do they are still humans ... not scum


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok I guess all PT threads will have to be weed related if we're gonna keep Steve Richards around! Welcome back SR!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks DamonT
I actually came by the other day to search "primer for raw Hardie siding"..I don't do much new work. And I was here almost every morning for awhile checking for/on daArch. It sounds like he's doing fine.

Plus I had to call BS on smoking 2.5 grams an hour.
I don't think I've ever smoked a gram in a day. If I did, it was a pretty good day! :thumbsup:

..so all is right with the world for now.

BTW
If someone wanted to start a "favorite stoned movies" thread in OT...do you think the owners would squawk?

Squawk is one of my favorite stoned words. (I figured that out just now)


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks DamonT
> I actually came by the other day to search "primer for raw Hardie siding"..I don't do much new work. And I was here almost every morning for awhile checking for/on daArch. It sounds like he's doing fine.
> 
> Plus I had to call BS on smoking 2.5 grams an hour.
> ...


The big lebowski... Contest over


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I was always partial to live Jimmie Hendrix concert footage.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

MIZZOU said:


> The big lebowski... Contest over


I'll do it!

See? PT is a great source of information!

I watched Beltelguese this morning..I'd seen it before. It's way better Stoned.
During the movie I ate breakfast.... 4 Twinkies with a glass of chocolate milk.

Like I said..all is right with the world.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> Thanks DamonT
> I actually came by the other day to search "primer for raw Hardie siding"..I don't do much new work. And I was here almost every morning for awhile checking for/on daArch. It sounds like he's doing fine.
> 
> Plus I had to call BS on smoking 2.5 grams an hour.
> ...


Good to have ya back SR. 
BTW, I've been trying to keep the OPPU thread from sinking into oblivion,
but I could use some help now and then. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I'll do it!
> 
> See? PT is a great source of information!
> 
> ...


I call BS. Everyone knows there's no more Twinkies.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I call BS. Everyone knows there's no more Twinkies.


 They're back! Just had one myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think they've been back for about a month now.

I'm a little disappointed (and concerned) that a PT mod wouldn't know that.

Don't they screen you guys at all?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

What's up Steve!!......


Btw what about all those nuts who spent crazy money for twinkles a few
Months ago when they went out of business ?.....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MIZZOU said:


> The big lebowski... Contest over


Tommy Boy and Half Baked :yes:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Tommy Boy and Half Baked :yes:


Step brothers


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Tommy Boy and Half Baked :yes:


Touché


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

wje said:


> The fact that not many people are likely to become schizophrenic to begin with makes the 20% fact a little irrelevant IMO
> 
> On a side note 73% of all statistics are made up on the spot 82% of the time ......


Well here is my data to back up what I said. Also on a non related issue only 20% of smokers ever get lung cancer. And that is a small number yet we as society freak out over tobacco smoke.
I digress here is the link. Peer reviewed. http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324637504578566094217815994.html


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

Northwest_painter said:


> Well here is my data to back up what I said. Also on a non related issue only 20% of smokers ever get lung cancer. And that is a small number yet we as society freak out over tobacco smoke.
> I digress here is the link. Peer reviewed. http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324637504578566094217815994.html


It _must be true_ because I read it on the internet and everything on the internet is true _riiiiight_ ??? 

Same thing with everything they tell us on the TV and in the news..... _riiiiiight_ ??? 

You might also want to consider that the Government would never lie to you either because they have your best interests at heart....

_riiiiiiight_ ???


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks N/W.
Young people shouldn't smoke weed.
Neither should anyone with anxiety disorders, or (basically) anyone uncomfortable with themselves, IMHO

(I'm no doctor, but I did start the OPPU thread.)

Plus..if you got a skeleton in your closet, pot will sometimes make you open the door and take a good long look at it. That can scare some people.

..and some people think it's cool.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

http://blog.mpp.org/tag/dr-samuel-t-wilkinson/

_On July 2, an article by Dr. Samuel T. Wilkinson was published in the Wall Street Journal positing that marijuana use can drastically increase one’s predisposition towards schizophrenia and other mental illnesses. Dr. Wilkinson cites research stating that teenage and early 20s use of marijuana holds a causal link to later development of schizophrenia. * However, this data is simply not a credible argument against making marijuana legal.*

Within his own article, Dr. Wilkinson discusses the “cliff of sanity,” a metaphorical line between sanity and mental illness, and he claims that those with a pre-existing tendency towards mental illness may be “pushed over” by marijuana use. However, if marijuana use before the age of 21 is riskier as a result of a developing brain, then legalization and regulation is the solution.

In response to the article, MPP’s Mason Tvert said, “Legalization would involve carefully controlled outlets that would not sell pot to minors, as opposed to the current situation where illegal dealers will sell pot to anyone, including schoolchildren. The net effect would be less exposure to the drug by our young people at a time when they are most vulnerable.”

In Mason’s letter to the editor, he states that a 2009 study from the journal Schizophrenic Research found that “the prevalence of schizophrenia and psychoses has remained stable or declined during periods in which marijuana use increased significantly among the general populace.”

A predisposition to mental illness is a preexisting condition that is not created by marijuana use. In fact, any chemical substance introduced into the body may very well exacerbate the issue, including alcohol. *Marijuana does not cause mental illness for users, either occasional or frequent, and making marijuana legal poses the best chance for a safer marijuana market that more effectively limits access to people aged 21 and over.*
_


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought this thread was about drug testing employees, not about Marajuana being legalized or not. 

I think the general consensus in America is legalize it and take it out of the hands of the drug cartels. However, I'd hate it if my daughter smoked weed. Too many people I know have embraced the Marijuana culture and frankly I'm not impressed with the outcome. All I have witnessed is less motivation to be productive, and the propogation from the culture, that the carefree weed life style has its value in terms of creative thought. I don't buy it.

But I really don't care what vice people choose to use in order to cope with life or to enhance their life experiences. I've dealt with anxiety all of my life and found weed doesn't help one bit. So I choose alcohol if I find a quick need to relax. Usually it is only when I'm in a relaxed mood that I'll entertain having a drink.

But to the discussion at hand. Employees should not be impaired on the job, period. And if it means having a policy to determine that, so be it. 

Drugs and alcohol should never be encouraged.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

A list of "stoned" movies has to include "Friday". I think that movie launched Chris Tucker's career.:yes:


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

they hone in on marijuana when drug tests are mentioned cause it stays in ones system the longest and plenty of people casually use it. It's not a 'all in' type of a deal that some others make it out to be.
Now if one were smoking a lb a week, Yeh, they're all in. and Yeh, they are getting schizophrenia. Probably by Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday morning...schizophrenic or dead of smoke inhalation.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

For those who choose to test their employees, you should be aware that there is a device called a wizinator. It is a fake penis that can be filled with clean urine. If you want to run an effective drug testing program, I suggest you follow the test subject into the head and give that rascal a little tug just to make sure it's attached. People with go to any length to work for you (I mean that literally and figuretively).

Easy Rider

Have a safe holiday.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Drugs are bad Mkay 

As a foodie if i was on drugs i better get my 
Chicken nuggets Mkay 


http://www.irishmirror.ie/incoming/woman-goes-rampage-drive-through-after-2243888


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Drugs are bad Mkay
> 
> As a foodie if i was on drugs i better get my
> Chicken nuggets Mkay
> ...


Lol just give her some damn nuggets!


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

What's OPPU?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

old people pain updates thread


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I thought this thread was about drug testing employees, not about Marajuana being legalized or not.


Don't they kinda go hand-in-hand? Should anyone be tested for legal substances?



CApainter said:


> I'd hate it if my daughter smoked weed.


I don't want my granddaughters using it either...not before they're 21 anyhow.. they have no idea that I'm a stoner.
My youngest son has (among other things) anxiety disorder. He sure wants to try pot, but I firmly believe he should never, not even once. I have no idea how I'm gonna stop him once he's able to buy it pretty much anywhere. (He doesn't know I'm smoking it either!)



CApainter said:


> Too many people I know have embraced the Marijuana culture


Marijuana culture? You mean like Tommy Chong..long haired dirty hippie living in a studio apartment with a bong sitting on the coffee table and twinkie wrappers on the floor?
Pot users don't necessarily look (or live) like that. 



CApainter said:


> All I have witnessed is less motivation to be productive


I will concede to the "motivation" thing. Most stoners know to get what we need done finished before we "start". Weed doesn't make you lazy, it just makes you forget what you were going to do.


CApainter said:


> that the carefree weed life style has its value in terms of creative thought.


 But as far as creative thought...yeah, I think it's "mind expanding"
You ever wake up in the morning and have something occur to you that hadn't before? I think everyone has. And it's because your brain works a little different as it's coming out of sleep-mode.
For me, pot's like that. Sometimes the things that occur to a pot user are just stupid, and sometimes not. Anything I think (while high)that might be a true revelation, I'll write down, and read later.
I won't go into specifics (unless you want), but there have been some very helpful insights for me personally, that have only dawned on me because I was stoned. 

BTW..I also won't go into the medicinal values of cannabis. All I'm gonna say, is I haven't taken a prescription pain pill in 3 months.



CApainter said:


> I don't buy it.


You can't buy it from me, cuz I'm not selling anything. 
I don't want anyone to use weed (except me...it'd be cheaper that way). 

I would however appreciate not being thrown into the "dirty lazy hippie" pile, and written off just because I'm a weed user.

I'm not trying to start an argument, CA. I value and respect your opinions here.. always have.
I hope we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

who is the marijuana user? 
both of them.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Funny (to me anyhow)

I was sitting on the couch talking with my wife (we're alone in the house).
I get up to go to the bathroom...the doors closed and I can see under the door that the light's on.

As I open it, I think to myself.. "man I hope she isn't in here!"

(no hallucinations so far :thumbsup:*knock on wood*)


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

I smoke weed every day.... And yet I completely take care of business, practice martial arts, and have an excellent lifestyle. 

I do not test for drugs although for those seeking full time employment with MY company, they do have to pass a background check, but not a drug test. 

Those who think for themselves and whom exhibit at least a small modicum of self awareness/original thought will know and realize that the images presented by Cheech and Chong/stoner movies are complete and utter Hollywood bul!sh!t.

To the clueless among us, you would be surprised..... Oh Boy would you be surprised, at the amount of people who smoke on a regular/semi regular basis.

I come from a monied family and I certainly haven't always been the owner of a painting company. I mention this because I know many, many, many white collar professionals who smoke.... Couple of medical doctors's, nurses, my best friend who is a defenCe attorney, a whoooooole lot of very successful business people, teachers, one of my old accountants, ......the list goes on....

And guess what???

You would never know that they were stoners because the "stoner lifestyle" that some of you believe is real and accurate as presented by Hollywood is complete and utter illusion, delusion, and simply not real.

Yes there are losers who smoke and do other drugs.

Yes there are losers who don't smoke or do any other drugs.

To those who think they can spot a stoner from a mile away....

As weed becomes legalized in more states, as it is inevitably going to happen now and very quickly at that....

I wonder how amazed you're going to be when the "stoners" that you never, ever would have imagined they were....

Start coming out of the closets in droves.

Light up and be happy!!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I've probably already spouted-off more than I had any right to. I'm kind of a "beginner".

Smoked a lot in HS in the 70's..big mistake. I went from pretty good grades to just squeaking by (no wonder I couldn't understand geometry!)

Legal age here's 21. I hope they can keep it away from kids...don't really see how though. Can't keep booze away from them.

Other states are gonna be watching CO. Especially the cash-strapped ones. If (big if) it all works out here, it'll be legal lots of places pretty soon. Anyone here old enough to remember when you could only gamble in Nevada?


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I left a career in avation maintenance to become a residential painter. I remember what it was like to have a lot of responsibities yet occasionally letting my hair down and enjoying the fellowship of my deadhead friends. I remember the shame and anxiety of my actions as I went to work hoping that today wasn't going to be the day my # came up. Meanwhile, everyone was seldom held accountable for over indulging in booze.

We have come to a time where, instead of hiding behind our life experiences, we should instead be open and honest to help educate those who know nothing about it. I appreciate everyones candid responses. 

The employee/employer relationship is like any relationship, built on a foundation of trust. I believe you can have a firm standard of conduct policy and not violate a persons privacy. Drug testing IMO starts off the relationship on the wrong foot.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Richards, thanks for taking the time to give attention to my comments. Even if we don't agree, it still makes me feel relevant.

My perception of the weed culture is not influenced by the cliche Cheech and Chong images grown from the 70's, but rather from what TPG describes as the main stream users who have made smoking weed almost a religious right. There's no question that Marijuana's medical uses have proven affective when other drugs had not. That's great! My concern is that the advocates of weed, actively promote its wide spread use as a benign alternative to alcohol and prescription drugs. As if casually consuming anything that has a chemical altering affect on ones brain is not so bad as long as its plant based, and organically grown.

I understand the social connectivity weed has among a whole spectrum of generations and classes. It's illicit and controversial nature appeals to ones rebellious and unique character. The movement to legalize weed, also provides a defiant platform for those who feel the need to express their solidarity in opposition of those who wish to oppress the freedom to smoke dope. And those oppressors would primarily be the conservatives who supposedly mete out morality in America. Its simply not true. What is true is, drugs and alcohol use, whether plant based or synthetic, legal or illegal, should not be promoted. 

Make it legal. Use it. And mind your own business.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Couple more things, after reading through this (awesome thread) again.

Far a being able to "spot a stoner". 
My own family can't tell. My youngest son (who is typically very observant) after 3 months, still has no idea.
My own wife of 33 years can't tell when I'm high...so I usually tell her...just so she knows and doesn't think I've "gone stupid on her".
My wife doesn't/never has, but has told me she likes me better when I am. I talk more and more openly to her.

Far as being addictive, or mind consuming (only speaking for myself)..when I'm at work, being high never really enters my mind.
If I'm doing anything important, I don't get stoned. I've had days when it wasn't a good idea to be high (for various reasons), so I don't. It's not a problem, and not an issue.

I don't really like PT when I'm high..not really sure why yet. Please don't blame yourselves.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Richards, thanks for taking the time to give attention to my comments. Even if we don't agree, it still makes me feel relevant.
> 
> My perception of the weed culture is not influenced by the cliche Cheech and Chong images grown from the 70's, but rather from what TPG describes as the main stream users who have made smoking weed almost a religious right. There's no question that Marijuana's medical uses have proven affective when other drugs had not. That's great! My concern is that the advocates of weed, actively promote its wide spread use as a benign alternative to alcohol and prescription drugs. As if casually consuming anything that has a chemical altering affect on ones brain is not so bad as long as its plant based, and organically grown.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I didn't read that stoned!

I will try harder to mind my own business.:thumbsup:

Like I keep saying..don't use drugs! I will, but no one else should!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Far as being an "advocate"...seriously, I'd be very uncomfortable if anyone here (or that I know in 3D) ever tried weed because of something I said.
I assume everyone is mature and secure enough to make their own decisions.

Same reason I don't like to talk religion. People need to make up their own minds about some things.

I think I'll log out.

I've enjoyed the hell outta this thread though.:thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I don't really like PT when I'm high..not really sure why yet. Please don't blame yourselves.


Definitive proof of the hazards of marijuana use.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

If this was "Electrician Talk" I'm pretty sure the vote tally would add up differently...due to this pic taken of their lift.

for the record, i have never smoked the marijuana.

today.

yet.

ever.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm glad I didn't read that stoned!
> 
> I will try harder to mind my own business.:thumbsup:
> 
> Like I keep saying..don't use drugs! I will, but no one else should!


I should have typed, "mind OUR own business". Sorry if that seemed directed at you Stephano.

I'm an alcohol user. I don't take any special pride that I consume alcohol and others don't. I also don't consider it a special talent that I enjoy straight whiskey where others couldn't stand it. I've driven hundreds of miles under the influence of alcohol, over the years, and have never once been stopped by police. I don't consider that a special skill, or the fact that I can maintain and handle it.

Personally, I enjoy myself the most when I'm not under the influence of anything. I would despair being dependent on a vice to reveal who I really am. Then again, I'm dependent on PT to express myself. So who am I kidding.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I should have typed, "mind OUR own business". Sorry if that seemed directed at you Stephano.
> 
> I'm an alcohol user. I don't take any special pride that I consume alcohol and others don't. I also don't consider it a special talent that I enjoy straight whiskey where others couldn't stand it. I've driven hundreds of miles under the influence of alcohol, over the years, and have never once been stopped by police. I don't consider that a special skill, or the fact that I can maintain and handle it.
> 
> Personally, I enjoy myself the most when I'm not under the influence of anything. I would despair being dependent on a vice to reveal who I really am. Then again, I'm dependent on PT to express myself. So who am I kidding.


HYPOCRITE!!
no worries after a joint,or four, your guilt will melt away...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> HYPOCRITE!!
> no worries after a joint,or four, your guilt will melt away...


I'm more comfortable existing in the starkness of an un-supplemented reality that balances my every moment with the awareness of an oblivion that awaits.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

CApainter said:


> I'm more comfortable existing in the starkness of an un-supplemented reality that balances my every moment with the awareness of an oblivion that awaits.


...apparently you've started without us...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I'm more comfortable existing in the starkness of an un-supplemented reality that balances my every moment with the awareness of an oblivion that awaits.


Given the above quote, I do like to visit the existentialism that vice provides. However, I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm so glad I don't smoke pot. What a desperate bunch, second only to the LGBT crowd, maybe the Christians, in terms of forcing their opinions on you.

Got eating disorder? Smoke pot.
Got anxiety? Smoke pot.
Got back pain?. Smoke pot.
Got glaucoma? Smoke pot.
Got cancer? smoke pot.
Do you know pot smokers don't get emphysema?
Did you know you can make shoes, clothes, boat anchors, TVs and save the starving kids in India with hemp?

Damn, they sure have improved that stuff since I sat around on a Friday night and chuckled with my high school friends


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

This thread is getting to Me lol

Just went to paint opposite side of the door frame and there is a ****ing rainbow lol 

Painting Rainbow's since 1991 

Seriously how good is life who needs drugs im as happy as painting my last doorframe lol and it has its own rainbow how fn good is that : )


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've only read the last few posts exchaning ideas on the use, effects, and social implications of pot. I am truly amazed at some of the misconceptions.

Myself, I think I have "experimented" with most everything, except horse.

believe me, as with manufactured pharmaceuticals, different substances effect different people differently at different times. One CAN NOT make global true statements about any drug (legal or illegal) and how they affect all people, or why they do them. 

The human body is an amazing organism, and each one of us is different. May I suggest that everyone absorb what others say about their experiences or NON-experiences with drugs (alcohol included) and learn.

AND the human body ages and changes. What affected me one way in 1970, affects me in a completely different way in 2013. 

Know yourself, know what "stuff" does to you, and choose responsibly. 

If you feel you are best suited to abstain from all substances, that's wonderful. Be true to yourself. If you feel a little alcohol puts you in a place that you enjoy, go for it. If you like waht a little herb does to your frame of mind, I ain't gonna dissuade you. 

The only word of advice I have is: moderation. And for one person moderation could be one beer, for another it could be a six pack.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> I've only read the last few posts exchaning ideas on the use, effects, and social implications of pot. I am truly amazed at some of the misconceptions.
> 
> Myself, I think I have "experimented" with most everything, except horse.
> 
> ...


Gday Bill

I agree about moderation i try to only paint one rainbow per job


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Gday Bill
> 
> I agree about moderation i try to only paint one rainbow per job


so many times, Ben, you hit one out of the park

(that's a baseball metaphor - and a compliment :thumbup: )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> so many times, Ben, you hit one out of the park
> 
> (that's a baseball metaphor - and a compliment :thumbup: )


G'day Bill 

thanks Mate : ) I posted the pic of the rainbow just after I had a quick look at PT 
I thought I needed to be drug tested when I started seeing rainbows on my work lol


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Bender said:


> I'm so glad I don't smoke pot. What a desperate bunch, second only to the LGBT crowd, maybe the Christians, in terms of forcing their opinions on you.
> 
> Got eating disorder? Smoke pot.
> Got anxiety? Smoke pot.
> ...


Whole world has went to pot!


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

With all do respect guys this threads has officially gone wacky in my opinion. I really do get the drug testing employees stance here. But my god the propaganda runs so deep it is astonishing. As of 2013 humans are quickly finding and proving that marijuana is and has always been one of the MOST useful herbs on the planet. You can abuse anything, hell I'm probably addicted to PT. A spoon can be dangerous in the hands of the wrong person. I personally know at least 25 people very well who use herb regularly. Not a single one is a hippie, or a "stoner". Its so not like that. I know were all worried about our children in the deepest of ways. I have a son who is three and a daughter who is eleven months. However I'm much more scared of kids going off to college and dying because of a frat house drinking game. Alcohol is the hard stuff as far as I'm concerned, and according to all the stats it is the most dangerous. What's with some of the users of marijuana supporting all of the benefits but yet say they would be so mad if their kids grew up and did the exact same thing? I really mean no offense to anyone here but this subject is the most bass ackwards thing to talk about.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ColorQuest said:


> With all do respect guys this threads has officially gone wacky in my opinion. I really do get the drug testing employees stance here. But my god the propaganda runs so deep it is astonishing. As of 2013 humans are quickly finding and proving that marijuana is yand has always been one of the MOST useful herbs on the planet. You can abuse anything, hell I'm probably addicted to PT. A spoon can be dangerous in the hands of the wrong person. I personally know at least 25 people very well who use herb regularly. Not a single one is a hippie, or a "stoner". Its so not like that. I know were all worried about our children in the deepest of ways. I have a son who is three and a daughter who is eleven months. However I'm much more scared of kids going off to college and dying because of a frat house drinking game. Alcohol is the hard stuff as far as I'm concerned, and according to all the stats it is the most dangerous. What's with some of the users of marijuana supporting all of the benefits but yet say they would be so mad if their kids grew up and did the exact same thing? I really mean no offense to anyone here but this subject is the most bass ackwards thing to talk about.


neat.

when i'm high, your company logo looks like United Airlines...sober too.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

Everything in moderation, including moderation. 

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ColorQuest said:


> With all do respect guys this threads has officially gone wacky in my opinion. I really do get the drug testing employees stance here. But my god the propaganda runs so deep it is astonishing. As of 2013 humans are quickly finding and proving that marijuana is and has always been one of the MOST useful herbs on the planet. You can abuse anything, hell I'm probably addicted to PT. A spoon can be dangerous in the hands of the wrong person. I personally know at least 25 people very well who use herb regularly. Not a single one is a hippie, or a "stoner". Its so not like that. I know were all worried about our children in the deepest of ways. I have a son who is three and a daughter who is eleven months. However I'm much more scared of kids going off to college and dying because of a frat house drinking game. Alcohol is the hard stuff as far as I'm concerned, and according to all the stats it is the most dangerous. What's with some of the users of marijuana supporting all of the benefits but yet say they would be so mad if their kids grew up and did the exact same thing? I really mean no offense to anyone here but this subject is the most bass ackwards thing to talk about.


Good post CQ. I've often thought that one of a parents' big fears is that their children will do some of the same things they did when they were young. Now that my youngest is 20 years old and my oldest is 31, I realize how funny that is.
Of course they will do some of the things we did. But we survived and turned into responsible, self-supporting people. And most likely, so will they. 
I don't smoke weed but I like a cold beer as well as anyone. I know people who have smoked weed all their adult lives and they are just as responsible and self-supporting as I am. It is all about moderation just as it is with so many things in our lives.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

bbair said:


> Everything in moderation, including moderation.


that's my mantra


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

ColorQuest said:


> hell I'm probably addicted to PT


Me Too  is there a PT rehab?


----------



## Painted-Bride (Jul 31, 2013)

ColorQuest said:


> With all do respect guys this threads has officially gone wacky in my opinion. I really do get the drug testing employees stance here. But my god the propaganda runs so deep it is astonishing. *As of 2013 humans are quickly finding and proving that marijuana is and has always been one of the MOST useful herbs on the planet.* You can abuse anything, hell I'm probably addicted to PT. A spoon can be dangerous in the hands of the wrong person. I personally know at least 25 people very well who use herb regularly. Not a single one is a hippie, or a "stoner". Its so not like that. I know were all worried about our children in the deepest of ways. I have a son who is three and a daughter who is eleven months. However I'm much more scared of kids going off to college and dying because of a frat house drinking game. Alcohol is the hard stuff as far as I'm concerned, and according to all the stats it is the most dangerous. What's with some of the users of marijuana supporting all of the benefits but yet say they would be so mad if their kids grew up and did the exact same thing? I really mean no offense to anyone here but this subject is the most bass ackwards thing to talk about.


*
Medical marijuana and recreational marijuana are two different animals.* I am all for drug testing employees.

What you do on YOUR time is on YOUR time. However, most pot smokers smoke 24/7 (if they have it). 

I would hate to introduce an employee to my customer who reeks of pot, or try to explain that glasses look in their eyes.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Painted-Bride said:


> However, most pot smokers smoke 24/7 (if they have it).


Maybe if they're trying to get through a pound a week.

I think there's a lot of stoners on here who need to remain silent. That's cool. It's nice being autonomous on PT



_Honey, come here. I googled "stoned painters" and found this._

_Hmmm...Our painter Steve's drug smoker?_

_Looks like it sweetheart. Damn.. We don't want him in here stealing our stuff and raping our entire family when he's hopped up on Marijuana. _
_Whatever happened to the good old days.. when painters were just drunk all the time?
_


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

24/7? Another expert weighs in.

Moderation is no way to approach drug and alcohol use.Who smokes one hit of crack or meth? One hit of molly (MDMA or ecstacy), you might have a good time or die. You can moderate by only eating oxy's and not spiking up.One drink for an alcoholic and he's waking up next to Otis. I knew a guy who took just one hit of LSD, read somewhere in the bible that said if thy right hand offends thee- cut it off. So he did. Nobody told him it was a 4way. I've tried to moderate nicotene only to find that abstenance is the only way.

I take the Dirty Hairy approach: " a man gotsta know his limitations".


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I wonder what would happen if you put a banner on your company webpage stating your stance on drug use?

It's one thing to admit it behind a screen name, but would those who support it, advertise it?

Something small like: (insert comp name) drug testing policy: We don't believe in drug testing, because secretely everybody does it. 

Maybe write a blog about it.

Call your worker comp provider. Explain to them your stance, see what happens...


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

driftweed said:


> I wonder what would happen if you put a banner on your company webpage stating your stance on drug use?
> 
> It's one thing to admit it behind a screen name, but would those who support it, advertise it?
> 
> ...


Probably go over as well as a banner stating: Back in the day, I used to smoke one pound of weed every week. I'm clean now, so hire me!


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm all for people doing whatever they want, as long as it hurts no one. Based on my type of customers, having employees who smell like booze or weed on the job hurts my business image so I stop it.

This thread went from being about smoking pot on the job, to smoking pot in general. 

So how do you guys feel about your employees getting high or drinking while on your clock?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> I'm all for people doing whatever they want, as long as it hurts no one. Based on my type of customers, having employees who smell like booze or weed on the job hurts my business image so I stop it.
> 
> This thread went from being about smoking pot on the job, to smoking pot in general.
> 
> So how do you guys feel about your employees getting high or drinking while on your clock?


Painting can be hazardous to the painter and the contents of the job site. Therefore, I think it's important to have a clear, focused mind while working to avoid accidents. That is why i believe drugs and alcohol don't mix with work. 

I've heard people say a toke or drink, or whatever helps them focus. I generally believe that to be an addiction talking.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Painting can be hazardous to the painter and the contents of the job site. Therefore, I think it's important to have a clear, focused mind while working to avoid accidents. That is why i believe drugs and alcohol don't mix with work.
> 
> I've heard people say a toke or drink, or whatever helps them focus. I generally believe that to be an addiction talking.


There used to be a time when drinking was OK at work, but it usually involved an office setting where heavy lifting was replaced with creative thinking. For example, Mad Men. I even saw a couple of episodes depicting pot smoking, but not certain if that actually took place.

The problem now days, particularly in the transportation, construction, and industrial operations industry, is the liability. I think this is the main reason for drug testing. There's no question people have the ability to work and drive under the influence of drugs or alcohol without a problem. But it's that one time where an individual's actions can harm himself, others, and even destroy the credibility of an established company that didn't have a policy in place.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> I'm all for people doing whatever they want, as long as it hurts no one. Based on my type of customers, having employees who smell like booze or weed on the job hurts my business image so I stop it.
> 
> This thread went from being about smoking pot on the job, to smoking pot in general.
> 
> So how do you guys feel about your employees getting high or drinking while on your clock?


You know, I was thinking about this and from a homeowners point of view.If I noticed one of the workers take a swig of beer out in the work van about to come in my home to work, I would be upset. Now switch that beer to a joint. Maybe I, the homeowner, would mistake it for a cigarette, it is a little easier to conceal.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> You know, I was thinking about this and from a homeowners point of view.If I noticed one of the workers take a swig of beer out in the work van about to come in my home to work, I would be upset. Now switch that beer to a joint. Maybe I, the homeowner, would mistake it for a cigarette, it is a little easier to conceal.


 As a home owner

The beer, I would be more than upset, the other thing? I might be out there asking for some


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

chrisn said:


> As a home owner
> 
> The beer, I would be more than upset, the other thing? I might be out there asking for some


arty:


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

chrisn said:


> As a home owner
> 
> The beer, I would be more than upset, the other thing? I might be out there asking for some


Puff puff pass


----------



## bweiler33 (Jul 10, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> Puff puff pass


Herb never hurt nobody.. Just make sure you keep at home.. Not worth ruining your image!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Painting can be hazardous to the painter and the contents of the job site. Therefore, I think it's important to have a clear, focused mind while working to avoid accidents. That is why i believe drugs and alcohol don't mix with work.
> 
> I've heard people say a toke or drink, or whatever helps them focus. I generally believe that to be an addiction talking.


If they want to get high put them on a ext. ladder!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

bweiler33 said:


> Herb never hurt nobody.. Just make sure you keep at home.. Not worth ruining your image!


 
This kinda hurt


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> I'm all for people doing whatever they want, as long as it hurts no one. Based on my type of customers, having employees who smell like booze or weed on the job hurts my business image so I stop it.
> 
> This thread went from being about smoking pot on the job, to smoking pot in general.
> 
> So how do you guys feel about your employees getting high or drinking while on your clock?


 Since I am my only employee,I don't have a problem with it-lol,kidding.

My first boss had to put up with me sneeking around the corner years ago. After owning my own business, I realize now just how uncool that was.There is no place for it at work.

I get offered beer all the time. Sometimes I'll crack one with the HO when the project is complete,never before. It's a bonding thing.


----------



## bweiler33 (Jul 10, 2013)

chrisn said:


> This kinda hurt
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKrv8gLU_wc


Haha ya that was intense


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

driftweed said:


> I wonder what would happen if you put a banner on your company webpage stating your stance on drug use?


How about 
"We buy out own pot, we don't steal yours"

or a new promotion:

Reefer Madness Mondays
Every Monday, any room, $199.00. (you supply the paint and weed)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow some of you guys responses are whack, you would think this forum is full of republicans by em. This thread turned towards hate on a medicinal plant, sure it does not fit in with our trade but it does in this world. All I can say is I would rather hire a stoner then a cig smoker/drinker any day. Before I worked for myself I always laughed at painting company's putting ads up that they drug test, sweet I can't smoke weed but I can surround myself with warning labels all day every day, where do I sign up.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> How about
> "We buy out own pot, we don't steal yours"
> 
> or a new promotion:
> ...


LOL. SR, I never doubted you would come through with a solution, I just wondered when it would be. :thumbup:


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

If you need to drug test your employees, you have hired poorly.
You can do what a lot of companies do. Drug test whenever a worker is injured, then use that as a basis to fire or revoke benefits from them.

I don't see a problem with weed, beer, or tobacco, on your own time.

I don't see why you would drug test someone for something they may use occasionally for recreation, such as weed. The harder drugs I understand. Weed is 
1) less addictive than other drugs and substances such as caffine, nicotine, alcohol.​2) the gate-war drug argument is bull. Tobacco users have a higher rate of using harder drugs then cannabis smokers.​3) Cannabis was legal before prohibition, the main reason it was voted down wasn't safety concerns or anything, it was simple politics. Hemp competed with timber for paper production. Wealthy timber conglomerates lobbied congress to have it banned. Names such as Andrew Mellon, Randolph Hearst, and the Du Pont's. 
​I would rather work with an occasional pot smoker than someone who is smoking cigs all day at the job site or coming into work everyday hungover.

Moderation.....


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

What u r saying makes sense, but I dunno about 1 & 2. I think #1 depends on the person, and #2; I think a teen who hangs out with pot smokers is more likely to eventually make friends with some cocaine users


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Lets put a pound of week in perspective.

Complete off the cuff guestimate but over 50 packs of cigarettes worth? 

Uh huh...

Liar liar pants on fire....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I wish people wouldn't lie on the internet.

Thanks Slinger. I wrote that stoned this morning. Man I love weekends!

Weed makes everything better. I even like hockey when I'm high.
(I know, I can hardly believe it either!)

Welp..I best get back to it...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I wish people wouldn't lie on the internet.
> 
> .



This, from our resident sewer expert and lonely goat herder's wife?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Weed makes everything better.


I take that back. I had to snake a drain right after my weed and before the Bronco game the other night. That truly sucked.



DeanV said:


> This, from our resident sewer expert and lonely goat herder's wife?


LOL
That hurt, Dean. But you're right. I'm a hypocrite. Probably not my worst flaw though.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Lets put a pound of week in perspective.
> 
> Complete off the cuff guestimate but over 50 packs of cigarettes worth?
> 
> ...


http://t.answers.com/answers/#!/ent...und-of-weed-in-a-day,50343f7a444f67894729a207

wiki says 906 'marijuana cigarets' to a lb. 
Over a hundred a day for a seven day budget


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sully9er said:


> If you need to drug test your employees, you have hired poorly.
> You can do what a lot of companies do. Drug test whenever a worker is injured, then use that as a basis to fire or revoke benefits from them.
> 
> I don't see a problem with weed, beer, or tobacco, on your own time.
> ...


 
maybe less but certainly addicting
when I was in rehab 20 or so years ago( for alcohol) there were plenty of pothead addicts there:yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Probably only because a judge gave them a choice between rehab and jail, Chrisn

I can't speak for anyone else...I might have to agree with it being a little addictive. I never really "crave" it though either.

When I am high (like now) I'd just as soon stay that way.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> Probably only because a judge gave them a choice between rehab and jail, Chrisn
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else...I might have to agree with it being a little addictive. I never really "crave" it though either.
> 
> When I am high (like now) I'd just as soon stay that way.


condition of probation?
everything people like is addictive to them to some extent. it's if what you like causes problems IMO is the issue on addiction.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Addiction is a disease that some people have, and others don't. 
Pot can be as addictive as anything else to an addict.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Psychologically addictive.
Don't think so?
Quit for 30 days


Like Richard Pryor says, "Coke's not addictive! I got friends been doin it for years!"


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess when all is said and done it comes down to self discipline doesn't 
it? We talk about moderation but if you don't have the will power to moderate, then you have a problem. Whether it's weed, beer, whiskey, gambling or whatever. The list is long.
Some can do it in moderation and some can't.
But you can't lump everybody who does a particular thing (smoke, drink or gamble,etc.) together into one class.
That's just my opinion after 58 years in this world. :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Forget drug testing. This is the employee test you guys really need.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Forget drug testing. This is the employee test you guys really need.


That's awesome!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

as to the subject about people's ability to perform their job on pot or alcohol:

I think I may have related this before. Back in the 70's I had some friends who were working at McClean Hospital (psychiatric hospital in Belmont MA). They were involved with testing the cognitive functions of people hepped up on alcohol and pot. The subjects would learn a task straight. One group would then smoke and attempt the task, and the other would drink and attempt the task. And obviously they had a control group.

Both smokers and drinkers had difficulty attempting the task while stoned or drunk. BUT the pot smokers were able to re-learn the task in short order whereas the drinkers did not improve their capabilities while drunk.

I do know many pot heads who can perform tasks such as painting quite well. And I know a few people who can paint with a bit of an alcohol buzz.

Now, as to the advisability of having either on your team. I think that the majority of customers would not want drinkers, pot smokers, or even tobacco smokers working in/on their homes. It comes down to homeowner perception.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Bender said:


> Psychologically addictive.
> Don't think so?
> Quit for 30 days


Thanks Bender, but I have no intentions of trying that. Plus I'd have to get an okay from my doctor...and Dr. Goodnstone is a busy man.



daArch said:


> Both smokers and drinkers had difficulty attempting the task while stoned or drunk. BUT the pot smokers were able to re-learn the task in short order whereas the drinkers did not improve their capabilities while drunk.


The only thing I can think of that I learned when I was a drinker, was to keep the toilet clean.. cuz I might need to put my head in it.

Not only can I learn stuff high, sometimes I can really focus on one thing. That's why I won't use it at work. I'm already too GD good, and being high would only make me more amazed at myself.

BTW
I'd like to thank the mod crew for not closing this very enjoyable (for me anyhow) thread.:notworthy: Some of us have a lot to learn, and I think this has been a good open discussion on a borderline topic.
The mods make PT a special place (for special people).


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

DeanV said:


> This, from our resident sewer expert and lonely goat herder's wife?


I've been kinda thinking about a new 'pose', for one of my favorite read-only-so-far sites.. grasscity.com.

She's a tough-as-nails (yet young and beautiful) DEA agent. Who spends some of her free time talking to stoners on the internet, trying to convince them to stop using weed and turn themselves in to the local authorities.
Her name is Janet. She likes rock music and nude walks on the beach near her home in Malibu, where she lives with an older homosexual African American named Malcom.

I do wish there were more hours in a day.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> I've been kinda thinking about a new 'pose', for one of my favorite read-only-so-far sites.. grasscity.com.
> 
> She's a tough-as-nails (yet young and beautiful) DEA agent. Who spends some of her free time talking to stoners on the internet, trying to convince them to stop using weed and turn themselves in to the local authorities.
> Her name is Janet. She likes rock music and nude walks on the beach near her home in Malibu, where she lives with an older homosexual African American named Malcom.
> ...


Steve you should write a book with Janet as the main character.I'm sure my wife would like it so far.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdaniels said:


> Steve you should write a book with Janet as the main character.I'm sure my wife would like it so far.


 
I would read it:yes:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

chrisn said:


> I would read it:yes:


Of course you would!

_..as she pulled into the driveway Janet spotted her new neighbor Chrisn sitting on his porch.
Getting out of the car she gave him a smile and quick wave, knowing full-well he'd not return either.
"odd old bastard" she thought to herself as she let herself into the sanctuary of home.
From the beginning, she suspected Chrisn was a marijuana user. She'd often seen smoke coming from his tool shed, and found Twinkie wrappers blown over onto her lawn by the warm California breezes.
Someday too, she knew she'd catch Chrisn red-handed with the Devil's weed. That day would come sooner than either could have imagined. 


_


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> Of course you would!
> 
> _..as she pulled into the driveway Janet spotted her new neighbor Chrisn sitting on his porch.
> Getting out of the car she gave him a smile and quick wave, knowing full-well he'd not return either.
> ...


AWESOME!!!!

I always knew Chris was a closet smoker....

Even from the old daze at painterforum.

(he never could figure out the quote button)

:blink:

:yes:



Keep it coming Steve!!!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I can see where that story is going, lol.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Wow steve, your a good story teller. Seriously.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I better go do my Sunday evening stoning now.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow!! Steve you have talent my friend.:thumbup:


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

driftweed said:


> Wow steve, your a good story teller. Seriously.


Apparently, so are you.

errrr, then again, maybe not so much.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> Of course you would!
> 
> _..as she pulled into the driveway Janet spotted her new neighbor Chrisn sitting on his porch.
> Getting out of the car she gave him a smile and quick wave, knowing full-well he'd not return either.
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You may need to start a new thread with this Steve. Have you got a title yet?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Of course you would!
> 
> _..as she pulled into the driveway Janet spotted her new neighbor Chrisn sitting on his porch._
> _Getting out of the car she gave him a smile and quick wave, knowing full-well he'd not return either._
> ...


you will have to do something about the Twinkie thing, don't think I have ever eaten one
but being in California would be nice( except for the fires and earth quakes)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Those Painter Guy's said:


> AWESOME!!!!
> 
> I always knew Chris was a closet smoker....
> 
> ...


 
hey, I DID figure it out, see


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

CApainter said:


> You may need to start a new thread with this Steve. Have you got a title yet?


No, CA, I was done. Figured I'd leave the rest of the story up to the readers imagination, even though a one paragraph book probably won't be a bestseller.




chrisn said:


> you will have to do something about the Twinkie thing, don't think I have ever eaten one


Hmmmm..what would your go-to munchie/snack-food be then?
I don't really have one. Anything in the pantry is fair game.

BTW
I'm sure glad I didn't continue the story, and make you sound like some kinda nut-job.
Thanks for being a good sport, Chrisn.



Back on topic..
If I had employees, I wouldn't drug test, but I might threaten drug tests. Maybe try to get them to confess and turn their weed over to me.
Would that be wrong?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> hey, I DID figure it out, see


as I posted previously, stoners can learn simple tasks, drunks can't. :thumbup: :jester:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> as I posted previously, stoners can learn simple tasks, drunks can't. :thumbup: :jester:


 
I was a drunk for a VERY long time and I have not had any mj for another very long time


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> No, CA, I was done. Figured I'd leave the rest of the story up to the readers imagination, even though a one paragraph book probably won't be a bestseller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sweet potato chips and on the rare occasion a Snickers bar:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

driftweed said:


> Wow steve, your a good story teller. Seriously.


A good fibber!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Maybe try to get them to confess and turn their weed over to me.
Would that be wrong?[/QUOTE said:


> Geez, that made me laugh so hard, milk came out of my nose.


----------



## Midas (May 9, 2013)

Hmm, so if you smoke cigarettes you must be 'low life trash' or however it was stated. It's still an addiction it's still on your mind at work. 

To have an opinion about something is great, but to class or judge anyone without knowing them is wrong.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Midas said:


> Hmm, so if you smoke cigarettes you must be 'low life trash' or however it was stated. It's still an addiction it's still on your mind at work.
> 
> To have an opinion about something is great, but to class or judge anyone without knowing them is wrong.


Actually, i agree with that. Although I am a tobacco user, I often go without throughout the course of a job depending on the client. Last december I smoked 1 pack throughout the entire month, the customer complained of "Dirty contractors who always smelled like ashtrays". 

Classing and judging are wrong. But does that mean it doesnt exist? Of course not. It's all around us. Stereotyping is a huge issue. But once the connection is made, it's there. It is best to err on the safe side. To conform if you will.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I wish this thread would die. 

Given how high PaintTalk is on Google when searched...I don't want the #1 topic in the General Forum to be about how many painters do drugs.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

epretot said:


> I wish this thread would die.
> 
> Given how high PaintTalk is on Google when searched...I don't want the #1 topic in the General Forum to be about how many painters do drugs.


I dont think this is new to informed consumers. They may wish to hire companies that drug test, or maybe they don't care.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

SeaMonster said:


> I dont think this is new to informed consumers. They may wish to hire companies that drug test, or maybe they don't care.


You're right.

I was hoping the uninformed ones would stay ignorant.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> No, CA, I was done. Figured I'd leave the rest of the story up to the readers imagination, even though a one paragraph book probably won't be a bestseller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well how about a paragraph per week, SR? This is the last season of Breaking Bad, ya know? So what else do we have to do? Maybe you could make chrisn a Walter White kind of character. In the MJ business instead of the meth business but still the kind of guy that murders and buries his money. Janet could be the DEA agent. 
Give it a think, SR. How hard can one paragraph a week be?:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll need to put a cast together if this is ever to be made into a TV movie. Please feel free to make suggestions. (It's not even 4AM so I'm a little sluggish)

chrisn..the odd next-door neighbor

daArch..hard drinking, yet sensitive to the needs of a tough- as- nails (yet young and beautiful) DEA agents uncle

CA..Janet's boyfriend who can't understand why Janet lives with an old gay guy. He's considered having Malcom killed, but he's just too nice to do it himself.

RH..Janet's supervisor at the DEA. Several times he's had to ask for her gun and badge. But has always given them back to her by the end of that chapter.

Slinger.. Dope smoking DEA agent, and Janet's partner. He does most of the driving, because everyone knows men drive better than women. He'll also need to slam his gun and badge down on RH's desk at least once.

cdaniels..Janet's father. He thinks Janet is wasting her life working for the Feds, and that she should have been a fashion model. His brother (daArch) disagrees and they argue about it sometimes when daArch is sober, which isn't often.

Mudbone.. the pastor. Janet goes and talks to him about her problems, not realizing (until towards the end) he's stoned almost all the time.

driftweed.. the informer. Janet pays him for information, but he'd do it for free because tattletaling is fun for him.

fauxlynn..Janet's BFF. Who's been doing CA for years..and just when Janet is about to learn about it, someone is murdered by a mob hit-man.

DeanV..mob hit-man. 

ThosePainterguys..Janet's painter. I plan to devote at least one chapter to color selection and prepwork.

Excelpaint..Janet gets her first bid from him, but he's way too high (on pot), Janet will probably have to kick his ass. Sorry Excel, but I'm gonna need someone willing to get beat up by a girl. Do you want the gig or not?



Bit players: (you guys don't have any lines, so I don't think I'll have to pay you.)

TJ..guy playing his guitar and singing the Wallpaper song on the street. Janet thinks about tossing a dollar into his open guitar case, but doesn't have anything smaller than a 5.
Schmidt.. Walks past Janet at the mall with his dad. Janet turns and looks at them, but doesn't say anything, so there's no need for Schmidt to reply.
DamonT..another guy in the mall scene. He walks past, and looks right at the GD camera! Dammit Damon!
Wolf.. guy standing by his car looking for his keys...mall parking lot... his corvette is the highlight of this scene.
Gibb..I don't have anything for you right now, but if I decide to include a dancer someplace, you're my go-to-guy.
NC1..other next door neighbor. We see him answering the door for the pizza man, and then not tipping. This scene will be added as a PT-insiders-only gag.
Gough.. I'll have you in there someplace too. Probably offering an ice pack to Strait Lines. I haven't decided exactly how this scene will fit with anything else. But I'm not paying either of you, that's for sure.

I know I'm forgetting lots of people..We can't all be in the movies.



I have to get ready for work now...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

BTW
I'd like to ask Para to be my co-writer.

Para..first sentence of the book...I'm torn between "It was a dark and stormy night" and "Call me Ishmael"

Which do you like best?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve, you truly missed your calling. I'll be chuckling over this for days.:thumbup: :notworthy:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I have a character? cool


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> BTW
> I'd like to ask Para to be my co-writer.
> 
> Para..first sentence of the book...I'm torn between "It was a *dark and stormy *night" and "Call me Ishmael"
> ...












or if you have mixologist block,


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Maybe if they're trying to get through a pound a week.
> 
> I think there's a lot of stoners on here who need to remain silent. That's cool. It's nice being autonomous on PT
> 
> ...



completely hilarious right there!

my clients are only concerned about getting a spot in my calendar, nothing else.


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> I'll need to put a cast together if this is ever to be made into a TV movie. Please feel free to make suggestions. (It's not even 4AM so I'm a little sluggish)
> 
> chrisn..the odd next-door neighbor
> 
> ...


Kick F'ing A$$!

Cheers!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> BTW
> I'd like to ask Para to be my co-writer.
> 
> Para..first sentence of the book...I'm torn between "It was a dark and stormy night" and "Call me Ishmael"
> ...


 ...I thought I would sail about and see the watery part of the world...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

So SR, how's the next installment going? Should I be pricing airfare to Hollywood yet?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow SR it's really starting to take shape.I think I could really get into my character.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdaniels said:


> Wow SR it's really starting to take shape.I think I could really get into my character.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I don't have to do anything for mine:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> Wow SR it's really starting to take shape.I think I could really get into my character.


In your first scene, daArch has come over to your house. You have 4 lines:
"Sure, I guess you can come in"

"Sorry, I'm a little short on cash"

"Get the hell out of here"

"No, I'm not finished with that bottle of Jim Beam"

Then you slam the door and shake your head in disgust...and I yell "CUT!"


Ya know..I've hijacked a lot of threads, but I'm pretty sure this is the first time I've been able to turn one into a screenplay


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> In your first scene, daArch has come over to your house. You have 4 lines:
> "Sure, I guess you can come in"
> 
> "Sorry, I'm a little short on cash"
> ...


I've done that scene a few times before.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Should I be pricing airfare to Hollywood yet?


 We'll probably need to film here. I really doubt they'll let me out, even to direct a movie

(I'm not even supposed to be here in the computer room by myself)

If everyone wears their whites, they'll assume you work here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

BTW
To meet with me in person, you'll need to be strip-searched (including an anal probe) by whoever's running the front desk that day.

I hope that doesn't deter anyone.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> BTW
> To meet with me in person, you'll need to be strip-searched (including an anal probe) by whoever's running the front desk that day.
> 
> I hope that doesn't deter anyone.


Did you get my revisions for the first chapter? You need to flesh out your sentances. For instance this paragraph you sent me...

Janet don't like weed.
Painter got 2 high on the hippy.
Damit! Stoner hippy dance.
420 yo.
Peace I'm out.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Did you get my revisions for the first chapter? You need to flesh out your sentances. For instance this paragraph you sent me...
> 
> Janet don't like weed.
> Painter got 2 high on the hippy.
> ...


I like to leave some meat on the bone for the reader's imagination.

It's raining here for the 5th day in a row. I'm 3/4 done with an exterior, and I finished all the interior stuff I had yesterday.
What shall I do today?
what shall I do........


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Janet recalled her childhood and all the beatings she took from the hands of her wasted mother. Her mothers desire to take the pain away by self medicating left indelible scars upon her heart; memories of a broken childhood at the hands of a broken woman. In her mothers attempt to soothe her own wounds she left her mark upon her children. 

Janet looked down at her forearm and saw the burn mark from the marijuana cigerette her mom had accidentally let roll off the edge of her crib and had fallen in and burned her as an infant. As she looked up, she saw the look in her painters eyes and the connection was made. As he smiled wildly and laughed jovially, all she could think of was the burning resentment for her mother. The woman who was supposed to be there for her but was too consumed with self pitty to put her daughter before her own carnal desires. 

Janet was enraged with the memories of love lost and neglect and as she saw her painter giggling and playing around all hopped up on the hippy, she knew her calling would be as an undercover agent. Taking down the narco swine who were just like her mom- too self absorbed to deal with the world around them because they would rather hide behind the cloak of mind numbing substances. 

But little did Janet know, her quest to take down her target would lead her on a life altering journey of discovery and realization....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I like to leave some meat on the bone for the reader's imagination.
> 
> It's raining here for the 5th day in a row. I'm 3/4 done with an exterior, and I finished all the interior stuff I had yesterday.
> What shall I do today?
> what shall I do........


Man I will keep working on revisions. Just flesh it out because, as you see, I'm going to end up writing a new book if you don't fill in the pieces better. 

That's some crazy water you guys are gettong up there. That's one way to fill up the reserviors...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm getting a feel for the inner selves here on PT trying to bust loose via the written word. 

I also get a feeling TV's are getting a LOT of daytime viewing in PTWorld


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Janet recalled her childhood and all the beatings she took from the hands of her wasted mother. Her mothers desire to take the pain away by self medicating left indelible scars upon her heart; memories of a broken childhood at the hands of a broken woman. In her mothers attempt to soothe her own wounds she left her mark upon her children.
> 
> Janet looked down at her forearm and saw the burn mark from the marijuana cigerette her mom had accidentally let roll off the edge of her crib and had fallen in and burned her as an infant. As she looked up, she saw the look in her painters eyes and the connection was made. As he smiled wildly and laughed jovially, all she could think of was the burning resentment for her mother. The woman who was supposed to be there for her but was too consumed with self pitty to put her daughter before her own carnal desires.
> 
> ...


Damn Para. That's good. Probably too good. Knock it off.



daArch said:


> I'm getting a feel for the inner selves here on PT trying to bust loose via the written word.


I've decided to spend the day exploring my inner self, with a little help from my medicine.

Thanks for the suggestion, daArch.

You guys have a good day.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup this is my new favorite thread. 

BTW my stage name is sexy stub just in case you guys feel like writing me in and stuff.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> BTW
> To meet with me in person, you'll need to be strip-searched (including an anal probe) by whoever's running the front desk that day.
> 
> I hope that doesn't deter anyone.


I'm out.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I test drugs.
Employees are on their own.


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yup this is my new favorite thread.
> 
> BTW my stage name is sexy stub just in case you guys feel like writing me in and stuff.



I knew all you painters ripped the vape, goes hand in hand. haha


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Mrlaroo said:


> I knew all you painters ripped the vape, goes hand in hand. haha


Not all. Maybe half


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

SeaMonster said:


> Not all. Maybe half


You seem uncomfortable with the typical painter image.
Maybe an office job with a sleek pill addiction and a personal parking space...

We are what we are, join us or pass that and skidaddle.
Nothing worse than a self loathing painter.


Sincerely,
A real traditional painter


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Riiiiight. Good luck with that


----------



## Luke S. (Sep 12, 2013)

Drug testing wouldn't help me.
I seem to have more problems with employees showing up drunk from the night before, which poses way more problems than a guy smoking a little pot.
Maybe I should give breathalyzers before each shift. Lol


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A lot of superintendents smoke. I've taken notice over the years.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve Richards said:


> I'll need to put a cast together if this is ever to be made into a TV movie. Please feel free to make suggestions. (It's not even 4AM so I'm a little sluggish)
> 
> chrisn..the odd next-door neighbor
> 
> ...


A couple of things here. As Janet's dope smoking partner ( it's for relief for my bad knee!) is there any chance that at some point maybe Janet and I will... well,uh, you know...maybe just once.. because you know we work closely together.... 
Oh crap, I forgot her Daddy's on this forum too. 
cdaniels, your daughter is a nice girl and I'm proud to be her partner.

As for Gibb, I see him as a relentless prosecutor, kind of a young Jack McCoy type of character. Remember when he had Mura on the stand and finally berated him into a fatal error? Classic!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> You seem uncomfortable with the typical painter image.
> Maybe an office job with a sleek pill addiction and a personal parking space...
> 
> We are what we are, join us or pass that and skidaddle.
> ...


uo ou
9th grade peer pressure


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

You nailed it SR! I thought Dammit was my first name growing up.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> A couple of things here. As Janet's dope smoking partner ( it's for relief for my bad knee!) is there any chance that at some point maybe Janet and I will... well,uh, you know...maybe just once.. because you know we work closely together....


I was kinda hoping you'd let me write your character as a eunuch. Let me talk to Para.





Now to the important stuff!
I've decided to cast in the lead role... none other than Ms Salma Hayek.








Okay, okay, Calm down people...we don't have her yet.
I thought I'd write her a letter:

_Dear Salma_
_I'm writing a book/TV movie and would like for you to star in it._
_So far I'm unpublished, but have written quite a bit of stuff on PT. Here are some reviews of my work:_
_


driftweed said:



Wow steve, your a good story teller. Seriously.

Click to expand...




cdaniels said:



Wow!! Steve you have talent my friend.

Click to expand...




daArch said:



as I posted previously, stoners can learn simple tasks, drunks can't.

Click to expand...

Enclosed please find the first two paragraphs that me and my co-writer already did._
_Sincerely_
_SR_

I thought maybe we'd throw a couple of 20's in the envelope too, so she knows we're serious.

Thoughts?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> As for Gibb, I see him as a relentless prosecutor, kind of a young Jack McCoy type of character. Remember when he had Mura on the stand and finally berated him into a fatal error? Classic!


 I forgot about that.
Gibb posted his wedding dance video here once...he can bust a move.
He's multi-talented, and we need to take advantage of that.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

SeaMonster said:


> Riiiiight. Good luck with that


You probably refuse to wear whites, your workvan is spotless, and you don't allow classic rock stations to be played on ANY jobsite.

NPR is probably as hard as you get.
You really are a monster.

And who needs luck, when we've got Steve Richards?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Really? You'd cast me with someone who has pair like that and me with no pair at all!


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> You probably refuse to wear whites, your workvan is spotless, and you don't allow classic rock stations to be played on ANY jobsite.
> 
> NPR is probably as hard as you get.
> You really are a monster.
> ...


I'm worst than you think lol Our company vehicles are spotless and no radios period. No cell phone use, no headphones, no yelling, shouting on the job, no smoking even in your own car outside, no food or drinks inside the house, and you take your breaks where no one can see you sitting around doing nothing. 

Would you like a job application?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> I'm worst than you think lol Our company vehicles are spotless and no radios period. No cell phone use, no headphones, no yelling, shouting on the job, no smoking even in your own car outside, no food or drinks inside the house, and you take your breaks where no one can see you sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> Would you like a job application?


And they have to paint too?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

SeaMonster said:


> I'm worst than you think lol Our company vehicles are spotless and no radios period. No cell phone use, no headphones, no yelling, shouting on the job, no smoking even in your own car outside, no food or drinks inside the house, and you take your breaks where no one can see you sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> Would you like a job application?


Well played.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> And who needs luck, when we've got Steve Richards?


ummm...take the luck




slinger58 said:


> Really? You'd cast me with someone who has pair like that and me with no pair at all!


 OK ok sorry
But as we all know, most good movies have at least 1 eunuch.
We'll just have to wait and see whose willing to step up and take one for the team.




SeaMonster said:


> I'm worst than you think lol Our company vehicles are spotless and no radios period. No cell phone use, no headphones, no yelling, shouting on the job, no smoking even in your own car outside, no food or drinks inside the house, and you take your breaks where no one can see you sitting around doing nothing.


You forgot "no whispering".
I had a helper come up and whisper something to me once...don't remember what he said (prolly screwed something up), or know where the HO's were...but if they were in the next room, I bet they went


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I love my role Steve. I'm very familiar with taking beat-downs from women! I hate being the first bidder though. Write on brother!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I love my role Steve. I'm very familiar with taking beat-downs from women! I hate being the first bidder though. Write on brother!!


Well ok then. I like your attitude.
You know, with just a few tweeks to the script, during your beat-down I can have Salma put you into a nice long head-lock

..maybe even a kick in the groin.:thumbsup:


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Mura would make the best pt eunuch, sure he's not here now but he fits the part and you could put him in for a short appearance them write him out 

just make it's an unpaid camo shot you don't want to have to pay him then have him post a copy of the check on pt :no:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> Well ok then. I like your attitude.
> You know, with just a few tweeks to the script, during your beat-down I can have Salma put you into a nice long head-lock
> 
> ..maybe even a kick in the groin.:thumbsup:


Any combination of Selma and my groin sounds good to me. It might require several takes to get the shot just right.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Any combination of Selma and my groin sounds good to me. It might require several takes to get the shot just right.


Awwww...poor guy, look into viagra, I hear it helps with that...


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> Awwww...poor guy, look into viagra, I hear it helps with that...


I wouldn't need any pharmaceutical enhancements with Salma!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

aaaaaaahhhh moderators????????????:laughing:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> Mura would make the best pt eunuch, sure he's not here now but he fits the part and you could put him in for a short appearance them write him out
> 
> just make it's an unpaid camo shot you don't want to have to pay him then have him post a copy of the check on pt :no:


He could get killed off by accidentally choking on Behr paint.. The only thing that ever "got him"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> aaaaaaahhhh moderators????????????:laughing:


unfortunately there is NO WHERE to draw a line on titalizing when Selma is involved.

See, I can't even say that without crossing it. 

I don't think one could write only her name without every red blooded male having fantasies.

The pictures posted so far show her fully dressed and no movement. IMO that should be family friendly enough, unless we are to ban any picture of any woman who happens to be cursed with plus sized parts, even though she is fully clothed.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this is the guy that doesn't drink, smoke or cuss and has a drivers liscence and not so much as a misdemeanor on his record.

I also think he is a model dressing up as a painter for a photo shoot.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Oden said:


> View attachment 19281
> 
> 
> I think this is the guy that doesn't drink, smoke or cuss and has a drivers liscence and not so much as a misdemeanor on his record.
> ...


I think that picture is racist :blink: :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve's budding story inspired me. 

My Involvement With Late Night Infomercials Purchases.

My story is a cautionary tale on the highs and lows of late night infomercial impulsive purchasing. So l will start at the beginning. As I lay awake one night watching the latest Ronco wet dream or the newest Brazilian butt lift commercial, I finally saw my dreams come true. For only 19.99 they were offering me a complete week of meals in meal scented candles. The menu went something like this. Bacon and eggs, Chitlins and rocky mountain oysters, Chicken and gravy, Pork chops and rice, Salmon and fresh vegetables, Pizza and beer, Hamburger and fries and for a bonus candle Tripe tostados. It was all such a tantalizing idea that the only logical next step was to place a call and make my dreams come true once and for all. So I did just that.

Next came the ordering process. I was feeling very excited and could hardly control my giddy excitement at the idea of my home smelling like a fresh baked meal that was just created. I grabbed the phone and made this life changing call. This sweet sounding voice answered immediately, I thought to myself did it even ring? Did this sultry voice on the other end know I was going to call? Were the stars aligned for this very moment? I felt my voice tremble as I confirmed that this was the place to get all those tasty aromas. Upon a brief but tantalizing conversation, I soon discovered that they were willing to double my desired order for the mere price of additional shipping and handling. I wondered how this could even be true, they were practically giving me these goods, how could they make money off this? Were they using a sweat shop to keep their costs down? These concerns quickly left as the smooth sultry voice asked for my Visa number. Finally I managed to jump through all the hoops of the regulatory customs and was told in six to ten weeks I would be receiving my order. That sounded like an excruciating amount of time, but they had me bent over here, so all I could do was try and be patient and not obsess about the moment of delivery. 

So I know many here may have let it slip their mind that this was the sixth week but not I, I was ready knowing that at any day for the next four weeks my package would be left on my door and I knew I had to be there when it was delivered, as I don’t trust that my neighbors would not be above wandering next door with my box in hand. Luckily I work from home and so this was not going to require me quitting my job. Finally on the ninth week I heard a knock on the door and I was up quick. Truth be told my small Pomeranian named Twitch that sat on my lap was thrown to the floor as a result of my readiness. As I opened the door I knew it was true finally after all the anguishing minutes and second guesses of thinking I could of had abs of steel by now. There it sat an innocent looking plain box, it hardly looked like anything special but it was immediately carried off into my home. I tore open the box like it was Christmas and just like a toy on Christmas the damn packaging seemed to be made of indestructible plastic. So I thought this is how you want to play it huh? I quickly grabbed a kitchen knife and set to work. As promised there was indeed a double order of candles. Once all the formalities of destroying the package was finished, I could not help but notice that even if I wanted to I could not return this stuff, surely they would not take it back with the packaging looking like this. But that idea of returns was quickly gone from my head, as soon as I got a whiff of all the various aromas coming from that un-returnable box, I was committed. I did make the mental note that as delicious as these aromas were that they must not be mixed, as the exotic scents singularly were all that was promised but combined they were a bit revolting. 

At this point I knew I had to make this first lighting special this moment could not be wasted frivolously. I instantly knew of just the right moment and how to share this soon to be spectacular moment with a like-minded individual. I quickly called my connection Steve and arraigned a delivery for 4:20, that irony was not lost on me as 4:20 was just what this debut required. I had a couple hours to make it all go smoothly. I woke up to the knock on the door at 4:15. What the hell I thought and truthfully was feeling a bit irritated as I dozed off earlier and failed to make any preparations. I quickly fired up the “Bacon and Eggs” scent in the kitchen and commenced to opening the door for my guest. Sure enough there was Steve at the door ready to deliver and as soon as he entered he complimented me upon that great smell and asked if there were any leftover eggs? I chuckled in amusement to myself and quickly began to explain the journey that led to this exact moment. He seemed impressed but it was hard to be sure, as it may have been hunger that was affecting his overall judgment. Either way I was pleased and went onto the other tasks at hand. After some small talk and a blunt we sat silently, both no doubt contemplating making some real eggs. Then it happened, we both heard a high pitched yelp but at first could not comprehend what had just occurred. Then like a bolt of lightning a flaming ball of fur shot across the front room floor, under the couch, and behind the drapes and into my lap. My god Twitch was on fire! I jumped up and ran into the bathroom with a burning dog in my hands. I immediately threw twitch in the tub and doused him with the shower nozzle. Thankfully I discovered that Twitch was ok, he looked like hell and no doubt was scared to death and as I reassured my odd dog that it would be ok. I then began to put the pieces together of the events that had just transpired. Twitch must have thought that delicious smelling flame was food and jumped for it, and no doubt pounced on the candle as if he thought I would take it away. Then it occurred to me that my house was on fire. I yell for Steve but he was gone. I emerged from the bathroom and saw indeed my house was on fire I had the foresight to grab my cell so I could call 911 on the front yard which quickly became a Steve-less situation as he avoids hassles and was holding, which I can’t blame him for bailing.

Finally here is the conclusion of my strange tale. Which I know must occur as I have told this story many times over the last few months. It started out in the front lawn that very day when apparently my story seemed to of sounded unbelievable to the local Fire department and it quickly became apparent that I was suspected of arson. Then while still being questioned about the fire, I was questioned repeatedly by the local police department when they thought I had abused Twitch. Maybe I was too freaked out to make myself clear as animal control showed up and was taking my loved pet. I somehow avoided arrest and was forced to check into a hotel as I was now homeless. Thankfully I am a responsible adult and was insured but the next few weeks were very busy for me as I had endless conversations with the insurance agency, and the possible arson note that was placed in the official reports definitely was slowing down the process of me once again having a home, not to mention that it took me a bit of convincing to get Twitch out of the pound. So as I sat in my hotel room cursing those damn candles and all infomercials in general I noticed a 1-800 Goldberg attorney at law commercial and the wheels clicked I was going to sue those candle making fools for the lack of a warning label against simple minded pets. So after a lengthy call to my now attorney I am once again feeling optimistic and hopeful. So please take my advice and use some caution and discretion when making a late night infomercial purchase, as the high of the purchase can often not meet the lows of the final product.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Steve's budding story inspired me.
> 
> My Involvement With Late Night Infomercials Purchases.
> 
> ...



Dam sean, I just read that and want the last five minutes of my life back


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Dam sean, I just read that and want the last five minutes of my life back


No refunds.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Oden said:


> View attachment 19281
> 
> 
> I think this is the guy that doesn't drink, smoke or cuss and has a drivers liscence and not so much as a misdemeanor on his record.
> ...


That guy looks suspiciously like my linkedin picture!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

chrisn said:


> aaaaaaahhhh moderators????????????:laughing:


This thread is about illegal drug use. Please don't muddy it with complaints of soft p0rn.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Dam sean, I just read that and want the last five minutes of my life back


 
me too


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> unfortunately there is NO WHERE to draw a line on titalizing when Selma is involved.
> 
> See, I can't even say that without crossing it.
> 
> ...


 
so this is cool? she has cloths on

EDIT - NO. and you know why.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Dam sean, I just read that and want the last five minutes of my life back


I'm gonna want more time back than that. I read it twice (stoned).
Welcome back, Work.
With your permission, I'd like to repost that over on grasscity.com...It might be fun shutting the whole board down for awhile..all those stoners trying to decipher that bad boy.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm gonna want more time back than that. I read it twice (stoned).
> Welcome back, Work.
> With your permission, I'd like to repost that over on grasscity.com...It might be fun shutting the whole board down for awhile..all those stoners trying to decipher that bad boy.


 
what time is it out there? you are up pretty early this morning:whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Bender said:


> This thread is about illegal drug use. Please don't muddy it with complaints of soft p0rn.


Good point. Stop complaining Chrisn. Salma can't help it if she's deformed...poor thing.


Right now it's legal here to possess an ounce or less, and it's legal to give it away. (They were giving away nice fat joints in Civic Center park last week..I didn't go)But you can't sell it unless you're paying taxes on the sale...and there's the problem.

Come Jan 1, the state is figuring all the average MJ users are gonna start buying from "reputable sources", but we won't cuz (among other reasons) it'll cost more.
So tourists are gonna be the only ones buying "state weed". The bean counters are going to figure out there isn't nearly as much money to be made as everyone thought...and pretty soon after that, they'll repeal 64...or at least try to. The stoners are going to riot (if they can remember to).


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

The state sources will have the boom kron. Unencumbered lab rats with a state budget kick out some amazing weed. You may be suprised. I'd spend extra for it, if I were the smoking kind. Shoot I don't care about getting everyone around me stoned, but if I were to indulge, I would buy the best. 

I'm sure a pound would last me at least a week.... lolz....


----------



## Those Painter Guy's (Jul 5, 2013)

I will pay more $ for the convenience of just going down to the weed store and grabbing a few blunts of my favorite kind.

Also in looking at the results of the poll here again, it is exceedingly obvious that the "heads" completely demolished the "reds" in sanity and common sense.

I would like to invite the clueless and the paranoid to put that in their pipes (if they had one) and smoke it. 

Then they could join Steve and I for a delicious Sunday morning wake 'n bake.

Cheers!

:jester:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> The state sources will have the boom kron. Unencumbered lab rats with a state budget kick out some amazing weed. You may be suprised. I'd spend extra for it, if I were the smoking kind. Shoot I don't care about getting everyone around me stoned, but if I were to indulge, I would buy the best.
> 
> I'm sure a pound would last me at least a week.... lolz....


I hope you're right, Para.
Personally, I plan to stick with my source, unless and until I can grow my own.
Plus, I don't really want anyone seeing me buy it.

_"Mommy, why's that old grampa going into that head shop?"
"He's a stoner little Billy, a GD stoner."
_


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Those Painter Guy's said:


> I will pay more $ for the convenience of just going down to the weed store and grabbing a few blunts of my favorite kind.
> 
> Also in looking at the results of the poll here again, it is exceedingly obvious that the "heads" completely demolished the "reds" in sanity and common sense.
> 
> ...


Yeah..I'll probably at least try the "legal" stuff. Packaging might be cool. Maybe it'll be good too, like Para says.

Probably best to do as you suggest...get baked and not think about it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

chrisn said:


> what time is it out there? you are up pretty early this morning:whistling2:


Sorry chrisn. I didn't see your post.
It's almost 6.
I try to get up early on Sunday, so Monday isn't so much of a shock to my old-man-system.
Plus I can go out on the back patio and use my (legal) drugs without my youngest son "catching" me. He won't be up for hours yet.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I'd like to repost that over on grasscity.com....


So is your username MajorStoner ? Or do you have to re-register each day 'cause you forget ?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I petitioned for 215 in california back in 1993...worked in the first cannabis buyers club in San Francisco as a weigh tech, and counter salesperson.

You're welcome.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> I petitioned for 215 in california back in 1993...worked in the first cannabis buyers club in San Francisco as a weigh tech, and counter salesperson.
> 
> You're welcome.


Yet you don't touch the stuff... evar... mmmm hmmmmm....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Yet you don't touch the stuff... evar... mmmm hmmmmm....


Touch it?
I'm like a 15 year old on his first date with a girl...

However my consumption has decreased to more of a 98 year old dating a 22 year old girl.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> Touch it?
> I'm like a 15 year old on his first date with a girl...
> 
> However my consumption has decreased to more of a 98 year old dating a 22 year old girl.


that you touch it or no?
I'm trying to remember 15.
I wanted to for sure but did I?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'm gonna want more time back than that. I read it twice (stoned).
> Welcome back, Work.
> With your permission, I'd like to repost that over on grasscity.com...It might be fun shutting the whole board down for awhile..all those stoners trying to decipher that bad boy.


Thanks Steve. To the rest of these rubes that did not notice/cared I had not posted over the last month fvck em. :jester:

Lets hold off on that. That is a condensed version of a short story I wrote about a yr ago.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

If I'd known you were coming back, I'd have written you into the script.

There is still a spot open. I need someone to yell, "Hey it's the fuzz!" Just before Janet and Slinger bust down the door and open fire with AK47s.

Wise and ReNt are sitting on the couch, each holding their weekly pound of weed, unfortunately a grenade lands in-between them, and then we see a red and green splash.

..so your part would be better than theirs.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> If I'd known you were coming back, I'd have written you into the script.
> 
> There is still a spot open. I need someone to yell, "Hey it's the fuzz!" Just before Janet and Slinger bust down the door and open fire with AK47s.
> 
> ...


Woooooahhhh now.

Do you honestly think that my part ends there?

Wait for the sequel...oh yes, I make a surprise return.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Oden said:


> that you touch it or no?
> I'm trying to remember 15.
> I wanted to for sure but did I?


Call me Mr. Handsy with the Mary Jane.

If NEPS were here, he'd post my pic at the 1995 Las Vegas Grateful Dead concert...again.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

In my opinion drug testing is unnecessary. We hire after we field test employees for a week, and as the foreman, I'm right in the trenches with them doing the same work. As a musician I have seen plenty of drug users and drinkers and potheads, and of the three, I only really have issues with those who do hard drugs. What my painters do ON THEIR OWN TIME is their business, and each guy knows that if they show up high, or hungover, I'll send them home. We work in a word-of-mouth world, and even though pot smoking is becoming more acceptable, there is no place for it on a job site. It becomes quickly apparent if a guy is stoned or hungover and no good business survives with guys like that around...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Also, do you think I could make theses beautiful T-shirts if I was high all the time


----------

